# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  हिंदी-विचार-मंच के सदस्यों की उपस्थिति

## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
* आज से हम सब जब भी फोरम पर आयेंगे* 
*तो अपनी उपस्तिथि लगायेंगे*

----------


## King_khan

*हमारी आज की  उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें*

----------


## hamraaz

मै भी हाजिर हु दोस्त

----------


## smsboy

*मै तो चला सोने कल मिलेगे सभी को शुभ रात्री..............*

----------


## Video Master

सिकंदर भाई आज बहुत दिनों बाद दर्शन दिए कैसे है आप

----------


## Lofar

*लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी*

----------


## ravi chacha

मै भी हाजिर हु दोस्त

----------


## mr josef

Present dost.........................

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## hamraaz

11/1/11 को हाजिर हु

----------


## Dark Rider

में भी भाइयो

----------


## King_khan

*हमारी आज की  उपस्थिति दर्ज करें 11/01/2011*

----------


## Lovely.indian

हम भी हाज़िर हैं जी

----------


## Video Master

हम भी आ गए

----------


## nakool

मेरा सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## smsboy

*हम भी आया गया हू*

----------


## palak_baroda

नमस्कार मित्रो................. 
फोरम के पुराने सूत्रों को भी वापस लाने के प्रयास किये जाये

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरा सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## amitjoshir1065

hazir h saab



> 11/1/11 को हाजिर हु

----------


## King_khan

*हमारी आज की  उपस्थिति दर्ज करें 12/01/2011*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*नमस्कार दोस्तों ....... चाचा भी इस फोरम पर फिर से उपस्थित है .........  समय आभाव के कारण रोज़ हाजरी लगाने में असमर्थ हूँ .... इसलिए मुआफी ..... 
फोरम के वापस प्रारंभ होने पर सभी नए और पुराने सदय्सो को बधाई और  शुभकामनाये ....... मेरा अनुरोध है की chat  विंडो भी इस नए कलेवर पर वापस  प्रारंभ की जाये यदि संभव है तो*

----------


## coolcool

उपस्थित हूँ.सभी सदस्यों को नमस्कार. मैं इस मंच पर नियमित रूप से भ्रमण  करता हूँ. सिर्फ कार्य की अधिकता के कारन ज्यादा समय व्यतीत नहीं कर पाता  हूँ

----------


## Lovely.indian

उपस्थिती स्वीकार करें

----------


## King_khan

*हमारी आज की  उपस्थिति दर्ज करें 13/01/2011*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*हमारी आज की  उपस्थिति दर्ज करें 13/01/2011*

----------


## King_khan

*हमारी आज की  उपस्थिति दर्ज करें 14/01/2011*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

चलो मॆ भी दे देता हू..हाजिरी यार

----------


## Farhan

> *प्रिय मित्रों*
> * आज से हम सब जब भी फोरम पर आयेंगे* 
> *तो अपनी उपस्तिथि लगायेंगे*


[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]
[B][FONT=Century Gothic][SIZE=4][COLOR=magenta] मेरी 
हाजरी 
लगा 
दीजिए

----------


## santabanta

चलो मॆ भी दे देता हू..हाजिरी यार

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*चाचा की हाज़री दर्ज करें आज के  लिए*

----------


## Awara.ladka

> *प्रिय मित्रों*
> * आज से हम सब जब भी फोरम पर आयेंगे* 
> *तो अपनी उपस्तिथि लगायेंगे*


i m present..........:salut:

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
*आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करेँ* 
*15/01/2011*

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

लो हम भी आ गये..तेरी महफिल मे ऎ दोस्त

----------


## gopu

बन्दा हाज़िर है श्रीमान

----------


## hamraaz

मै भी हु फोरम पर

----------


## aksh

चलो मित्रो मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लो.

----------


## Lofar

*लीजिए जनाब ,मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी बजा दी.*

----------


## Awara.ladka

> *प्रिय मित्रों*
> * आज से हम सब जब भी फोरम पर आयेंगे* 
> *तो अपनी उपस्तिथि लगायेंगे*


i m present.........

----------


## hamraaz

हाजिर हु महाशय

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
*आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करेँ* 
*16/01/2011*

----------


## Video Master

मैं भी आज उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

4 april ko chodkar puri sal present hu .

----------


## Awara.ladka

i m present....

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
*आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करेँ* 
*17/01/2011*

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
*आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करेँ* 
*18/01/2011*

----------


## rnold

प्रिय मित्रों
आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करेँ 
18/01/2011

----------


## aksh

* मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ अनुज आपके इस हाजिरी वाले  सूत्र पर.  धन्यवाद.*

----------


## mohabbat ka afsana

*मैं भी  हूँ*

----------


## hamraaz

मैं भी आज उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## lonelyman

लोनली मन हाज़िर है. तारीख १८/०१/२०११.

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## Dhananjay89

आया तो मे भी हु दोस्तो  पर थोडा 

late ya jaldi pata nahi

----------


## Doremon

में भी उपस्थित हूं ,कुछ नया करने और पाने की उम्मीद में .

----------


## Kamal Ji

में भी उपस्थित हूं

----------


## love431

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## ricky10_2009

Present sir

----------


## smsboy

*सुभ रात्रि मित्रों कल प्फिर मिलेगे*

----------


## jaihind20

good night

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*21/01/2011*

----------


## Awara.ladka

> *प्रिय मित्रों*
> * आज से हम सब जब भी फोरम पर आयेंगे* 
> *तो अपनी उपस्तिथि लगायेंगे*


 present.......

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

subah or sam foram par hi hoti hai.

----------


## bhoomi ji

*फोरम पर उपस्तिथ सभी सदस्यों को शत शत नमन ..................................


नमस्ते सिकंदर जी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* *
कैसे हैं आप??????? 
फोरम वापसी से दिल को अति ख़ुशी मिली..........
*

----------


## rai_1310

present sir

----------


## neelje

hindi main kiss karta hou aap sabi ko

----------


## man-vakil

*उपस्थित हूँ  श्रीमान .....*

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*22/01/2011*

----------


## Doremon

हम भी उपस्थित हैं .

----------


## King_khan

> *फोरम पर उपस्तिथ सभी सदस्यों को शत शत नमन ..................................
> 
> 
> नमस्ते सिकंदर जी,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* *
> कैसे हैं आप??????? 
> फोरम वापसी से दिल को अति ख़ुशी मिली..........
> *


भूमि जी
आप नही जानती आपको वापस देखकर हमे कितनी खुशी हुई है।

----------


## bhoomi ji

* "उपस्तिथि हैं"*
*
"वन्दे मातरम" !!!!!!*

----------


## Awara.ladka

present on 22/01/2011...........

----------


## sagar -

हाजिर हू ....

----------


## man-vakil

*अपुन भी आयेला है...*

----------


## chavi

हाजिर हु  दोस्तों

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## akashsharma

*एस बॉस 
मेरी भी उपस्थिति  भी दर्ज करे श्रीमान*

----------


## hamraaz

hajir 23/01/011

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*23/01/2011*

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## sagar -

उपस्थित दर्ज करे

----------


## King_khan

*प्रिय मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*24/01/2011*

----------


## bhoomi ji

*वन्दे मातरम्!!!!!!!!!! 
*

----------


## sagar -

श्याम की हाजरी  लगाने का कष्ट करे मास्टर जी !

----------


## man-vakil

*जय हिंद ,,,जय भारत....जय भारत माता...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

हम भी यहीं हैं..
कोई हमें भी अपना दोस्त बनाले..

सबको नमस्ते मित्रों..

----------


## bhoomi ji

*"वन्दे मातरम्"

*

----------


## dev b

सभी मित्रो को नमस्कार , मे भी आज से आगे उपस्थित होउंगा

----------


## King_khan

*वन्दे मातरम् मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*25/01/2011*

----------


## man-vakil

*जय भारत,.,.,.जय हो भारतीयों की,.,,*

----------


## aksh

*जय हिंद. .. *

----------


## Mr. laddi

hi sabhi ko

----------


## King_khan

*वन्दे मातरम् मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*26/01/2011*

----------


## dev b

_जय हिंद , जय भारत . सभी मित्रो को गणतंत्र की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये_

----------


## Dark Rider

जय हो गणतंत्र  दिवस की शुभकामनाये सभी को

----------


## bhoomi ji

*सभी दोस्तों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामना*


*वन्दे मातरम्*

----------


## Doremon

सभी दोस्तों को शुभकामनायें. लद्दी जी का स्वागत है .बड़ी देर कर दी जनाब दे आते आते

----------


## man-vakil

*वन्दे मातरम्..*

----------


## awaajdilki

मेरी हाजरी कबूल करे दोस्तों

----------


## Prince of India

*गणतंत्र दिवस कि हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं दोस्तों
आपका अपना Prince of India.*

----------


## love431

*सभी दोस्तों को गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामना*


*वन्दे मातरम्*

----------


## bhagti

जय हो गणतंत्र दिवस की शुभकामनाये सभी को

----------


## King_khan

*वन्दे मातरम् मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*27/01/2011*

----------


## hamraaz

28/01/2011 को हाजिर हु

----------


## draculla

*मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ. सुप्रभात...........*

----------


## bhoomi ji

*वन्दे मातरम................*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*28/01/2011 को हाजिर हु 						*

----------


## mastram

फोरम पर मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## man-vakil

*वन्दे मातरम्*

----------


## draculla

वंदे मातरम

----------


## man-vakil

*हाज़िर हूँ  श्रीमान...*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

01/02/2011*हाज़िर हूँ*

----------


## man-vakil

*हाज़िर हूँ जन्नाब./..*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*प्यारे दोस्तों . को चाचा का राम राम ! दोस्तों मेरी आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज  करे और में आपको ये बताना चाहूँगा की कुछ साबू की माँ की तबियत अचानक ख़राब  होने के कारण जुपिटर ग्रह से सन्देश आया है इसलिए साबू को लेकर मुझे  जुपिटर ग्रह पर जाना पड़ रहा है इस कारण में कल से लगातार इस पूरे फरवरी माह  फोरम पर उपस्थित नहीं हो पाउँगा या बिलकुल भी नहीं .... तब तक आप मेरे  सूत्रों का मज़ा ले और अपनी प्रतिक्रियाऔ और योगदान से इनको गतिशील रखे  धन्यवाद 
आपका 
चाचा चौधरी उर्फ़ दीपराज*

----------


## Lofar

*लीजिए दोस्तों ,आखिर मैंने भी आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज करा ही दी .*

----------


## Anshulika

anshu present sir

----------


## man-vakil

लो फिर आ गए हम इस गुलिस्तान में..

----------


## hamraaz

हाजिर हु जनाब

----------


## inder singh

present sir

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

aa gayi rani.

----------


## King_khan

*वन्दे मातरम् मित्रों*
* हम उपस्थित हैँ* 
*06/02/2011*

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## tanish

हाजिर हु

----------


## man-vakil

*उपस्थित हूँ श्रीमान..*

----------


## gulluu

नमस्कार ,आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये .

----------


## aaiina

वाह !  मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लो भैया.

----------


## man-vakil

आये है हम भी

----------


## groopji

हाजिर हैं

----------


## love431

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

aa gayi . hu  .koi sak.

----------


## inder singh

Present Sir

----------


## sonie

सोनी का उपस्थित मित्रों का सलाम..और दुआएं

----------


## amol05

में भी उपस्थित हूँ जनाब

----------


## aaiina

मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लीजिये.  धन्यवाद.

----------


## bhavna singh

*प्रेजेंट सर जी*

----------


## man-vakil

आज मैं नहीं आया हूँ...

----------


## mr josef

उपस्थित हैँ

----------


## Ranveer

*अपुन भी  मौजूद है......:girl:*

----------


## man-vakil

*हाजिर हूँ आली-जहाँ*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

me to jati hi nahi hu.

----------


## jhatka

*मै तो  आया हूँ पर तुरंत जा रहा हूँ ( ये सर्वर ने दिमाग खराब कर डाला है )*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

मै भी आया हूँ सर जी

----------


## lawat

हम भी   हाज़िर हे

----------


## ravi chacha

मै भी आया हूँ सर जी

----------


## Dark Rider

मै भी आया हूँ सर जी

----------


## munmun babita

हम भी हाज़िर हे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भगवान् भला करे सबका!*

----------


## Dark Rider

में भी आया हू आज तो सबसे पहले हाजिरी लगा दियो

----------


## hotfriendr

are dosto mai to gaya hi nahi tha to aau kaise.

----------


## RAJESH TANWAR

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## Dark Rider

मै भी आया हूँ सर जी

----------


## santosh143

_हम भी हाज़िर हे_

----------


## badboy123455

में भी हाजिर हू

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*भगवान् भला करे सबका!*

----------


## man-vakil

*अभी तलक जिन्दा है हम...*

----------


## Dark Rider

आज तो सबसे पहले आया हू

----------


## harry1

इतने दिनों से कोई नही आया....
में तो हाज़िर हूँ जी

----------


## kamesh

श्रीमान हाजिर हूँ 

चोपाल पे मिलूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

हाजिर हू ................

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी हाजिर हू*

----------


## santosh143

में भी हाजिर हू

----------


## kamesh

हाज़िर हूँ जनाब
चोपाल,पोस्टर चिपका गया,या अन्ताक्च्चरी पे पाया जवोंगा

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी हाजिर हू*

----------


## harry1

*लो जी आज सब छुटी कर गये....
लेकिन      

मैं तो हाज़िर हूँ जी*

----------


## badboy123455

में भी हाजिर हू वापस

----------


## man-vakil

*इधर आया था तो सोचा आपके यहाँ में भी दस्तक दे दूँ ....*

----------


## Dark Rider

हाजिर हू .............

----------


## kamesh

हाज़िर हूँ

चोपाल,पुष्प,फेकिंग न्यूज ,अन्ताक्षरी,और पोस्टर चिपका गया पे मिलूँगा

----------


## kajal pandey

दिया मिश्र हाजिर   है............................................  .

----------


## kamesh

*हाज़िर हूँ

चोपाल,पुष्प,फेकिंग न्यूज ,अन्ताक्षरी,गम के आंसू, हंसी के फव्वारेऔर पोस्टर चिपका गया पे मिलूँगा 

*

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी हाजिर हू वापस*

----------


## Dark Rider

में भी हाजिर हू

----------


## zpr

present friends

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मैं भी हूँ  सबके साथ

----------


## honymoon

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## Lofar

*आहा .....आज लगभग एक महीने के बाद अन्तर्वासना पर फिर से उपस्थित होकर  बड़ा अच्छा लग रहा है .मैं भी हाजिर हूँ यारों .............*

----------


## mantu007

मैं भी हाज़िर ही हूँ दोस्त !

----------


## Dark Rider

बहुत दिन से हाजिरी नही लगी है लगा लीजियो एक महीने की पूरी |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरी पहली हाजरी दर्ज करे ...

----------


## lloyd

present  SIR   
                  SORRY I AM LATE..............................................  ....................................

----------


## mamta007

आज मेरी पहली हाजरी है लगा लो|

----------


## Dark Rider

में भी आया हू /

----------


## kajal pandey

> में भी आया हू /


आप तो पहले से ही यही ठे

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप तो पहले से ही यही ठे


बस बता देता हू नही तो लोग यही सोचने लगेंगे की हाजिरी तो नियामक देते ही नहीं

----------


## badboy123455

पर्जेंट सर ,,,,,,,,

----------


## Teach Guru

हाजिर है श्रीमान जी|

----------


## kajal pandey

मै तो अक्सर यही मिलती हु ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

नया विद्यार्थी उपस्थित है श्रीमन ,








डर लग रहा है...... कहीं रैगिंग न हो जाए। ...............

----------


## chauhan1986

उपस्थित हु श्रीमान.

----------


## King_khan

आज मै भी हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## sushilnkt

24/09/2011 को हाजिर हु

----------


## Dark Rider

24/09/2011 को हाजिर हु

----------


## inder singh

उपस्थित हु श्रीमान

----------


## amol05

*हम तो सदाव ही उपस्थित है मित्रों/शत्रुओ  के ह्रदय में.................
यकीं नहीं तो पूछ लो सबसे*

----------


## master0141

सर स्कुल बंद हो गया या दीपावली के अवकास चल रहे है
बहुत दिनों से कोई नहीं आया हाजरी लगाने

----------


## rajkumar09

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## King_khan

१३/१०/२०११ मै आज गैरहाजिर नहीं हूँ |

----------


## badboy123455

हमारी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## prakash85

आज तो हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## Mnu ji

मै लाया हू अब नए रूप में

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी आज की उपस्तिथि दर्ज करें

----------


## badboy123455

आज तो हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## King_khan

आज मै गैरहाजिर नही हूँ |

----------


## Lovely.indian

हाजिर हूँ.....

----------


## Mnu ji

मै भी ...................

----------


## badboy123455

हाजिर हूँ.....

----------


## Devil khan

हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

उपस्थित हूँ श्रीमान .........

----------


## badboy123455

हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## nitin9935

हम भी हाजिर हैं

----------


## jOk?R

Present            Sir

----------


## Teach Guru

हाजिर हूँ.....

----------


## badboy123455

हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## badboy123455

हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## jOk?R

me too ...........

----------


## Mnu ji

आया हू जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## badboy123455

हमने भी हाजिरी लगा दी हैं

----------


## jOk?R

आज की भी लगा दो

----------


## man-vakil

*दीपावली के पावन अवसर पर समस्त फोरम सदस्यों को शुभकामनाएं ..ईश्वर आप सभी की समस्त इच्छायों को पूर्ण करें ...आप सभी को तरक्की व् सर्व खुशियाँ प्रदान करें//////// फोरम पर सदैव खुशियों व् हास्य के दीये जगमगाते रहें

==आपका मन-वकील
*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दीपावली की शुभकामनाओं के साथ

मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ.*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी

----------


## King_khan

*आज मै भी गैरहाजिर नही हूँ |23/10/2011*

----------


## arman_10388

bhaiyo me bhi hajir hu

----------


## King_khan

*आज मै भी गैरहाजिर नही हूँ |24/10/2011*

----------


## Dark Rider

बड़े दिनों बाद

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं आज भी यहाँ हूँ ,हाजरी लगाना  मत भुलाना*

----------


## King_khan

आज हम भी हाजिर हैं काफी दिनों बाद |

----------


## nitin9935

और मैं भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## love birds

मैं भी ......................

----------


## badboy123455

बड़े दिनों बाद

----------


## DIWANA DON

3 दिन बाद आज मै हाजिर हू

----------


## King_khan

२०/११/२०११ आज फिर मै हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## mantu007

*बहुत दिनों बाद आज मैं मैं फिर हाज़िर हूँ*

----------


## nitin9935

हम भी हाजिर हैं जी

----------


## lotus1782

मै हाजिर हूँ

----------


## Teach Guru

मै हाजिर हूँ

----------


## King_khan

रोल न ७५७१४ आज भी हाजिर है |

----------


## DIWANA DON

हमारी भी हजारी लगाना भाई

----------


## sanjeevshah

हाय, मैं एक नया सदस्य हूँ

----------


## sanjeevshah

आप सब कैसे हैं

----------


## badboy123455

मै हाजिर हूँ............

----------


## King_khan

रोल न ७५७१४ आज भी हाजिर है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ खान साहब ॥

----------


## badboy123455

में भी हमेशा..........

----------


## deep deep

नमस्कार दोस्तों !!!!!

----------


## deep deep

और मैं भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## kajal pandey

मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कर लीजिये

----------


## Lovely.indian

मैं भी हाज़िर हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## badboy123455

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## rnold

मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कर लीजिये

----------


## amol05

*हम भी हूँ न फोरम पर*

----------


## nitin9935

लीजिए हम भी हाजिर हो गए

----------


## Badtameez

मेरी उपस्थिति भी अंकित की जाय।

----------


## SS SHARMA

दोस्तों मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*हाजिर हूँ जनाब...........:salut:*

----------


## Badtameez

चला आया हू भाईयों

----------


## King_khan

आज फिर हाजिर हूँ कुछ नए कॉपी पेस्ट लेकर |

----------


## amol05

*सभी को सलाम, 
जय हिन्द वन्देमातरम
 :salut:*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आज मै भी हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## man-vakil

*हाज़िर हूँ यदि इस तन से , तो मन कहाँ खोया है ,
इधर उधर सब बीत गया, अब मन बहुत रोया है*

----------


## Raja44

खान साहब आदाब

----------


## SS SHARMA

दोस्तों मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## Mnu ji

बहुत दिनों बाद आया हू | हा हा ही ही हू हू

----------


## Shri Vijay

हम भी इस महफिल मैं हाजिर हैं जनाब

----------


## jai 123

सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार और धन्यवाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

जिहा आज भी में हाजिर हू

----------


## calvitf

हाजिर हूँ .....................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

मेरी तो हाजरी आज भी है मित्रों

----------


## calvitf

आज की हाजीरी लगा लो ...........................

----------


## badboy123455

*हाजिर हूँ ...............*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*सब दोस्तों के साथ मैं भी हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## Raja44

यार मैँ तो रोज आता हुँ फिर भी लगा लो हाजरी "यस सर"

----------


## DIWANA DON

*शुभ प्रभात दोस्तों , मैं भी यहाँ  हूँ*

----------


## munnuji11

सुप्रभातम मित्रों,

----------


## calvitf

सुप्रभात..........................  .....आज भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात  ............ उपस्थित हूँ |

----------


## badboy123455

*में भी हाजिर हू*

----------


## Raja44

हाजरी लगा देना सर हाजिर हुँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

यस सर हाजिर हू

----------


## B.Rahi

आज से मेरी हाजिरी भी दर्ज करने का क्या

----------


## Raja44

आज जल्दी आ गया हुँ सर जी

----------


## NaKShtR

आ गया हूँ जी |

----------


## badboy123455

उपस्थित हूँ |....................

----------


## calvitf

> आ गया हूँ जी |





> उपस्थित हूँ |....................


हाँ जी ................. सुप्रभात

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मेरी भी हाजरी भरो दोस्तों*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु........!!!

----------


## sushilnkt

अजी रिजिस्टर में नाम कम होने लगे हे ........
जेसे स्कूल में बच्चो पर बोझ डालते हे वेसा ही कुछ यहाँ पर हो रहा हे 

अब कोई आने से भी डरने लगा हे .. विवाद ग्रस्त होने का ख़तरा अधिक होता नजर आ रहा हे

----------


## Dark Rider

आया हूँ ...............

----------


## puzcraker

I m also present..........

----------


## badboy123455

*उपस्थित हूँ |....................*

----------


## Shri Vijay

हाजर हे जनाब ...........................

----------


## Raja44

जनाब हाजिर हुँ

----------


## Teach Guru

हाजिर हुँ जी. . .  .

----------


## Dark Rider

उपस्थित मेंम ........................

----------


## calvitf

इतवारी हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## badboy123455

*हाजिर हुँ ..*............................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*अपुन भी यहाँ आया है , दोस्तों *

----------


## Raja44

> I m also present..........


आपको वापस अपनोँ बीच देख कर हाद्धिक प्रसन्नता हुयी है मित्र पहले की तरह सक्रिय हो जांये

----------


## badboy123455

*आया हू..*...............................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

यस सर ..................................................  ......

----------


## DIWANA DON

*सभी दोस्तों को नमन वन्दे*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु........!!!

----------


## vickky681

हाजिर हूँ जी

----------


## Raja44

सर जी थोडा लेट हुँ फिर भी हाजरी भर लेना

----------


## ghantasingh

हाजी जनाब, थोडा देर से आये पर दुरुस्त आये.

----------


## calvitf

कल और आज की हाजिरी लगा लो ..................

----------


## badboy123455

*उपस्थित हु.........................*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

*उपस्थित हु.........................*

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## faqrudeen

_हाजिर                              ._

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## MALLIKA

आज पहली बार अपनी हाजिरी लगा रही हूँ !


मेरी हाजिरी में !
कोई उत्तर प्रदेश की सरकार की तरह घोटाला नहीं होना चाहिए !

----------


## nayansingh19

main bhi aaj pahli bar yaha aaya hun

----------


## Shri Vijay

हाजिर हू ..............................................

----------


## calvitf

haa jii ...................

----------


## badboy123455

*अस्लाम्वालेकुम........  ..........*

----------


## Bhai G

मेरी पहली हाजिरी

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात .......................

----------


## aryansaini88

हाजिर हु..............

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू..........*.............................

----------


## mukesh745

में भी  हाजीर हु .......................................

----------


## calvitf

उपस्थित हु........!!!

----------


## vickky681

हाज़िर हूँ ...............

----------


## Manavji

मै हाजिर हु जनाब

----------


## Shri Vijay

मेरी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## calvitf

आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो .............................

----------


## mukesh745

मे भी उपस्थित हुँ...........

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात ......................

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## aryansaini88

हाजिर हु जी.....

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

सुप्रभात ......................

----------


## Shri Vijay

मेरी  भी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो .............................

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज भी आया हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## badboy123455

*आना ही था ....................*..............................

----------


## The Hacker

आज आया हुँ . . . .

----------


## inder123in

सुप्रभात सबको

----------


## calvitf

गुड मोरर ........................ नहीं नहीं सुप्रभात मित्रो

मेरी हाजिरी लगा लो

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे , दोस्तों , आज भी इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_मै भी प्रजेंट हु ..._ central 14

----------


## badboy123455

*बेड बॉय.................................*

----------


## Shri Vijay

सुप्रभात मित्रों 

में भी हाजिर हू .............................

----------


## badboy123455

*सलाम....................*

----------


## prakash85

ji

----------


## mukesh745

हमारी भी उपस्थिति लगा दो

----------


## Shri Vijay

शुभम......................................  .......

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमस्कार दोस्तों , इस महफ़िल में आज फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुं सर जी

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद जी.................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मेरी आज की हाजरी भी लगाओ दोस्तों*

----------


## calvitf

अस्स सलाम वालेकुम ...........................
आज के जलसे मे मेरी भी हाजिरी मुकम्मल कर लो

----------


## mukesh745

प्रणाम ..........................

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात ..........................................

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु..........!!!

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद................................  .....

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू....................*

----------


## sushilnkt

जायेला                                                  हु

----------


## mukesh745

सुप्रभात .............

----------


## calvitf

.....................................

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु..........!!!

----------


## sushilnkt

अभी जल्दी में हु फिर कभी

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद................................  .....

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्ते दोस्तों आज एक बार फिर हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## The Master Mind

हाजिर हूँ               |

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात ..........................

----------


## mukesh745

मै भी हाजिर हुँ ..............

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , नमन वन्दे , आज की इस महफ़िल में हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## calvitf

दौड़ते हुए आ गया ......................

----------


## aryansaini88

हाजिर हु..............

----------


## sushilnkt

चलते                चलते

----------


## badboy123455

*आना ही था.........................*

----------


## Shri Vijay

जाने के लिए आना ही था.........................

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजिर हूँ

----------


## Dark Rider

सुप्रभात ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## radha_sinh

यस सर हाजिर हूँ

----------


## mukesh745

राम राम ............

----------


## aryansaini88

हाजिर हु जी.............

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू............................................  ..........*

----------


## undertaker123

मैं भी हाज़िर हूँ..

----------


## Raja44

यस सर आज भी आया हूँ हाजरी लगा लेवेँ

----------


## calvitf

आज हाजिर हूँ ......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

राम राम ............

----------


## sushilnkt

आजू बाजू में उपस्तित हु

----------


## THE RAZ

*हाजरी लगा लो साहब ...................*

----------


## mukesh745

राम राम भाई लोगो ..........

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे ,दोस्तों , आज फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## Lookmaan

मेन भी जा रा हूँ बाय

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजरी लगा लेवेँ हाजिर हुँ

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू........................*

----------


## satyamji

राम राम जी, नमस्ते जी.

----------


## aksh

मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लो जी.

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## Teach Guru

मैँ भी हाजिर हुँ।

----------


## mukesh745

नमस्कार ............

----------


## aryansaini88

हाजिर हु जी.........

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर यस सर

----------


## mukesh745

मै भी उपस्थित हुँ ............

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह हाजिर हूँ सर जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आज एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में आप दोस्तों के साथ हूँ*

----------


## Shri Vijay

में भी एक हपते बाद हाजिर हूँ

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु......................

----------


## adityaa

अपनी भी हाजरी लगा दो

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर आज भी

----------


## deepmala

dear king  deep mala present

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद................................

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू..................................*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु ................!!!

----------


## Shri Vijay

हम भी यही हैं...........

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू......................*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु..................!!!

----------


## BP Mishra

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ श्रीमान।

----------


## Raja44

आज भी हाजिर हूं सर जी

----------


## badboy123455

*आया हू..........................*

----------


## prakash85

Hamari Bhi Attendance Laga le  Sir

----------


## Shri Vijay

हम भी हाजिर हैं

----------


## Raja44

सर जी उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

यस सर.................

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू.......................*

----------


## Manavji

मई भी हाज़िर हु जनाब !

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हु....................

----------


## sushilnkt

रुक रुक कर ....

----------


## madhum

..... ..... ....... aai

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद................................  ...........

----------


## Manavji

*जोर से बोलो जय माता की ! भारत माता की जय! उपस्थित हु जनाब !*

----------


## badboy123455

*आना ही था...........................*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया हुँ सर जी

----------


## Shri Vijay

यस सर ..........................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

में तो हाजिर हूँ जी ...................

----------


## DIWANA DON

सभी दोस्तों के साथ आज फिर इस महफ़िल में हूँ

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू.............

----------


## satyamji

कहाँ हैं हाजिरी लगाने वाला ? दोस्त मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लो.

----------


## calvitf

आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो ...........................

----------


## Bhai G

आईये जल्लाद भाई ...............
काफी दिनों बाद दिखाई दिए हो फोरम पर स्वागत है आपका 


> आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो ...........................

----------


## Badtameez

> आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो ...........................


का हो ! बङा दिन के बाद!
स्वागत है!

----------


## calvitf

> आईये जल्लाद भाई ...............
> काफी दिनों बाद दिखाई दिए हो फोरम पर





> का हो ! बङा दिन के बाद!
> स्वागत है!


भागम भाग की जिंदगी मे समय निकालना मुश्किल हो जाता है कभी कभी 
स्वागत के लिए धन्यवाद ....................

----------


## DIWANA DON

वन्दे नमन दोस्तों. , आप सब के साथ आज भी मै इस महफ़िल में आया हूँ

----------


## Manavji

*शुभ प्रभात  मित्रो में उपस्थित हूँ*

----------


## Raja44

आज फिर हाजिर हूँ सर जी

----------


## vickky681

हाज़िर हूँ  जी central 14

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू.....................

----------


## calvitf

आज की भी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लो ..........................

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद .................

----------


## Shri Vijay

यस सर ...............................................

----------


## calvitf

उपस्थिति हूँ ....................

----------


## akhilman

सु प्रभात सर जी 
में भी हाजिर हु

----------


## Raja44

उपस्थित हूं सर जी दर्ज कर लेवेँ

----------


## calvitf

...............................

----------


## Dark Rider

बड़े दिनों बाद

----------


## Shri Vijay

????????????????????????????????

----------


## love.15

बोलो भाई //////////

----------


## calvitf

सु प्रभात जी 
में भी हाजिर हु

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

present :nono:

----------


## love.15

भाई सब हे फोरम पर

----------


## Shri Vijay

चलो अब तो संख्या बढ़ रही है

----------


## Raja44

आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर

----------


## love.15

भाई हम तो सुबह से   हाजिर हे

----------


## DIWANA DON

देर से ही सही मगर आज भी आया हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## Kali_Thandk

_भाई लोग मै भी .......
_

----------


## ingole

*मैं आज पहली बार इस सूत्र पे आया हू. कृपया मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करें आज से रोज बिना मिस्टेक अपनी उपस्थिति देने जरूर आऊंगा*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू........

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज सबसे पहली मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## calvitf

आईला ................ये दीवाना वाला डान पहले ही आ गए लाइन मे मै भी हूँ

----------


## Raja44

आज की लगा लीजिये हाजरी सर जी

----------


## Shri Vijay

सर जी हाजिर हूँ .......................

----------


## akhilman

माफ़ करे सर जी लेट हो गया साइकल पंचर हो गयी थी

----------


## DIWANA DON

चलो दोस्तों आज फिर  इस महफ़िल  में मै सबसे पहले आया हूँ

----------


## calvitf

आईला ................ये दीवाना वाला डान आज फिर पहले ही आ गए

----------


## Shri Vijay

आज सिर्फ २ .......................................

----------


## Manavji

माफ़ करना दोस्तों आज तो हाजरी लगाना भूल ही गया था !

----------


## ingole

*हाज़िर हूँ दोस्तों...........मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज कीजिए....*

----------


## Kali_Thandk

_सर
मई तो सुबह-सुबह ही एक राउंड लगा कर फिर से सोने चला जाता हू......
_

----------


## Raja44

सर जी हाजिर हुँ दर्ज करावेँ

----------


## akhilman

सर जी हाजिर हुँ

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू...................

----------


## DIWANA DON

YES SIR.............

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं शंकर राव इनगोले हाज़िर हूँ. कृपया मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करें......*

----------


## calvitf

*कृपया मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करें......*

----------


## King_khan

*आज आपके खान साहब भी हाजिर हैं |*

----------


## Badtameez

> *आज आपके खान साहब भी हाजिर हैं |*


बहुत दिनों के बाद आपको मंच पर देखकर अच्छा भी लगा और खुशी भी हुई।

----------


## neeta35

present sir. aaj me bhi yaha ho.

----------


## King_khan

> बहुत दिनों को बाद आपको मंच पर देखकर अच्छा भी लगा और खुशी भी हुई।


हमें आपसे मिलकर बेइंतेहा  मसर्रत  हांसिल हुई है |

----------


## Badtameez

> हमें आपसे मिलकर बेइंतेहा  मसर्रत  हांसिल हुई है |


जब दिल से दिल मिल जाते हैं तो ऐसा ही प्रतीत होता है।

----------


## sangita_sharma

:salut::salut:प्रेसेंट सर

----------


## King_khan

> :salut::salut:प्रेसेंट सर


*बैठ जाइये देवी जी , अत्यधिक सेलूट मरने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है |*

----------


## King_khan

> जब दिल से दिल मिल जाते हैं तो ऐसा ही प्रतीत होता है।


ये कही है आपने लाख रूपए वाली बात |:clap:

----------


## Manavji

सारे भाइया अर सारी लुगाइया न: म्हारी राम राम

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## King_khan

> रोज की तरह आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी


स्वागत है आपका अन्तर्वासना पर |

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू...............

----------


## Manavji

*लगता है के आज सबसे पहले में आ गया हु..............................*

----------


## Raja44

आज तो जल्दी आ गया हुँ खान साहब

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मेरी उपश्थिति दर्ज करें............धन्यबाद*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू................!!

----------


## Kali_Thandk

_मै भी हू यारो......
_

----------


## calvitf

*दोस्तों मेरी उपश्थिति दर्ज कर लें ................*

----------


## Raja44

यस सर आ गया हाजरी रजिस्टर मेँ दर्ज करावेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आज भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ*

----------


## ingole

*सुप्रभात दोस्तों........मेरी हाजिरी दर्ज कीजिये......*

----------


## Manavji

*लगता है आज में थोडा लेट हो गया हु पर कोई बात नहीं सबको नमस्कार अब जल्दी से काम पर लगते है !*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

present central 41

----------


## Kali_Thandk

*प्रजेंट सर .....
*

----------


## calvitf

*थोडा लेट हो गया हु ...................*

----------


## rb908

आज यहाँ मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## Raja44

गुड मार्निंग सर आ गया

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वन्दे दोस्तों*

----------


## ingole

*सुप्रभात दोस्त...........मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कीजिए........*

----------


## badboy123455

*आया हू..................*

----------


## SS SHARMA

*जी हाँ , मैं भी हूँ*

----------


## Manavji

*हद हो गई यार में रोज लेट कैसे हो जाता हु ! कोई नहीं देर से सही आये तो !*




> गुड मार्निंग सर आ गया





> *नमन वन्दे दोस्तों*





> *सुप्रभात दोस्त...........मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कीजिए........*





> *आया हू..................*





> *जी हाँ , मैं भी हूँ*

----------


## sushilnkt

मैं भी हूँ           ............

----------


## calvitf

*मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कीजिए........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जयहिंद ......................*

----------


## calvitf

हा हा हा हा ........................ आज आ गया मै सबसे पहले

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्त...मैं भी आ गया हूँ...

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## badboy123455

*आया हू...............*

----------


## Manavji

आज फिर लेट हूँ माफ़ करना दोस्तों !

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजिर हुँ

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू..............

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हाजिर हूँ .....................*

----------


## badboy123455

*आया हू,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## bhavna singh

भावना............... हाजिर है .........!

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर शायद सबसे पहले

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वन्दे दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों...............चलो आज की पारी का आगाज़ करते हैं..........

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जयहिन्द मित्रों*

----------


## Manavji

मजे की बात है किसी ने सोचा के में कोण हु ! और में बताने आ गया के में मानव हु ! और में यहाँ उपस्थित हु 
धन्यवाद

----------


## calvitf

लो जी मै भी आ ही गया आज भी ...................

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों.............हाज़िर हू मैं......

----------


## Dark Rider

उपस्थित ..............

----------


## bhavna singh

भावना ..........हाजिर है ............!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

उपस्थित ....

----------


## bhavna singh

> उपस्थित ....


स्वागतम नियामक महोदय जी .............!

----------


## Shri Vijay

*नमस्कार मित्रों*

----------


## calvitf

लो जी थोड़ा लेट ही सही लेकिन मै भी आ ही गया आज भी ...................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आ गया हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## ravi chacha

*आज तो  हम भी  आ गया हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों हाजिर हूँ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हूं सर जी हमेशा की तरह

----------


## rajamahesh

मेतो  हाजिर हु

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू............

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार मित्रों..........मैं हाजिर हू सबसे पहले..........*

----------


## calvitf

*नमस्कार मित्रों..........मैं हाजिर हू सबसे पहले के बाद यानि दूसरे नंबर पर*

----------


## THE RAZ

ham bhi haazir hoon...............

----------


## DIWANA DON

*हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*नमस्कार मित्रों...........*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू..........

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजिर हो गया मैँ भी

----------


## DIWANA DON

सबसे पहली हाजरी मेरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्त..........मैं भी आ गया हू.*

----------


## rajamahesh

में भी आगया तीसरे नम्बर पर

----------


## calvitf

हाजिर हूँ जनाब .....................

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हूं सर जी आप दर्ज तो कर रहै हैँ ना

----------


## calvitf

आज फिर हाजिर हूँ जनाब .....................लेकिन..............  ........

----------


## Manavji

ओ तेरी की आज तो भूल ही गया था हाजरी लगाना !

----------


## Raja44

आज सबसे पहले मैँ आया हूँ हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## Manavji

मेरी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे !...........

----------


## ingole

मैं भी आया हुआ हू मित्रों............

----------


## DIWANA DON

good bye friends good night

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों , सबसे पहली हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों.....................मै   भी हाजिर हू..........

----------


## Manavji

आज फिर हाजिर हूँ जनाब.......!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ravi chacha

हाजिर हूँ जनाब....

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर जी जयहिंद

----------


## ingole

*हाज़िर हू दोस्तों........सुप्रभा  त*

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह हाजिर हुँ ये उपस्थिती कम कैसे दो दिन से

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू दोस्तों...........

----------


## Manavji

हाजिर हूँ ...............................................!!

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों आज फिर इस महफ़िल में आप के साथ हूँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

> रोज की तरह हाजिर हुँ ये उपस्थिती कम कैसे दो दिन से



*कई सदस्य आते तो हैं लेकिन हजारी नहीं लगते*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू..................

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों आज तो मैं सबसे पहले आया हू............*

----------


## Raja44

जयहिंद सर जी दर्ज कर लेँ

----------


## Manavji

एक बार फिर हाजिर हु दोस्तों.....!
आज कोई नहीं आया क्या लगता है सब सोये हुए हैं !

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों मैं भी आया हूँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों...........हाजिर हू मैं.....*

----------


## Raja44

जयहिंद सर जी हाजिर हुँ

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार मित्रों...............

----------


## rakeshsaharan

हाजिर हुँ......................

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## Dark Rider

उपस्थित हूँ ...........................

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह हाजिर हुँ

----------


## Manavji

में भी आ पंहुचा ! उपस्थिति दर्ज करे !

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिंद ..........................

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू दोस्तों..................

----------


## fauji bhai

मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लो यारो.

----------


## fauji bhai

*​भारत माता की जय. जय हिंद.*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*क्या बात है आज कोई नही आया*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर प्रेजेंट लगाये

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू..................

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज भी सर्व प्रथम हम ही हैं*

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हूँ सर दर्ज करावेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## Manavji

माफ़ करना दोस्तों पर में आज उपस्थित ..................................................  ........... हु !

----------


## ingole

*हाज़िर हू दोस्तों........*

----------


## Raja44

सर जी आ गया जयहिंद

----------


## Manavji

में भी आ गया दोस्तों ...................

----------


## ravi chacha

आज में भी आ गया दोस्तों ..

----------


## munnuji11

लो भाई मैं भी आ गया ………………

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू................!!!

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार मित्रों........आज भी आया हू.......*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज में लेट हूँ*

----------


## calvitf

आज मै सबसे पहले फोरम मे हाजीरी लगाने आ गया .....................

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों...........हाजिर हू मैं भी........*

----------


## ravi chacha

*.हाजिर हू मैं भी........*

----------


## Raja44

उपस्थिती दर्ज करेँ श्रीमान जी

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू...................*

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू.................

----------


## Shri Vijay

जयहिन्द...........................

----------


## Raja44

सबसे पहली हाजरी मेरी दर्ज करेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं  भी  आ  गया  हूँ*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*अपुन भी आयेला है*

----------


## munnuji11

उपस्थित हूं ……………………।

----------


## ravi chacha

उपस्थित हूं ……………

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी हू दोस्तों..........*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में एक बार मैं आपके साथ हूँ  l 

सभी का दिन शुभ हो l

----------


## ingole

*नमस्ते मित्रों.......*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया हुं सर रोज की तरह

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज जरा देर से हू*

----------


## badboy123455

*जल्दी में हू..............*

----------


## ingole

*आज तो अब तक किसी ने हाजिरी नहीं लगाईं है............चलो सबसे पहले मैं ही लगाये देता हू.*

----------


## ravi chacha

में कल से गया ही नहीं फोरम छोडकर

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ जनाब

----------


## Manavji

भाई आज तो उपस्थित हूँ पर अब 1  सप्ताह के लिए छुट्टी पर जा रहा हूँ !
धन्यवाद !

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज भी जरा देर से हू*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर जी हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं हाजिर  हू........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज एक दम देर से हू*

----------


## aksh

चलो मित्रों...!! मैं भी अपने पूरे साल की हाजरी लगवा लेता हूँ...कुछ सेटिंग वोटिंग करके...!!

----------


## aryansaini88

उपस्थित हू................

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों आज की हाजरी दे दी है 

central 14             central 14             central 14

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों.............हाजिर हू मैं............*

----------


## Raja44

सर जी आ गया हुँ हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जयहिन्द....................*

----------


## love.15

दोस्तों में तो रोज ही हाजिर हु

----------


## Raja44

सर जी रोज की तरह हाजिर हुँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज जरा जल्दी आगये*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों .........*

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जय राम जी की*

----------


## badboy123455

*आइला हू.........................*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जय राम जी की...................*

----------


## ravi chacha

हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## calvitf

लो जी मै भी आ गया ..................

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह उपस्थित हुँ सर

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन दोस्तों ...........*

----------


## ingole

*हाजिर हू दोस्तों...............मैं कल भी था ................और कल भी रहूँगा............*

----------


## MALLIKA

हाजिरी लेता कौन है ???

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरे से नये व् पुराने व मंच के सभी अनुभवी सदस्यों को नमस्कार,

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरी भी उपस्थिति सवीकार हो,

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में आज फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ l *

----------


## SS SHARMA

मैं भी आ गया  हूँ l

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों..............सुप्र  भात.*

----------


## Raja44

> हाजिरी लेता कौन है ???


हाजरी खान सर लेते हैँ सर आज की भी लगा लेवेँ

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी आ गया  हूँ l

----------


## amol05

*मेरी भी लगा लो .......रोज आ रहा हूँ .पिछली भी लगा लेना खान भाई हाजरी मेरी*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी हाजिर हैं...............*

----------


## calvitf

> *मेरी भी लगा लो .......रोज आ रहा हूँ .पिछली भी लगा लेना खान भाई हाजरी मेरी*


पीछे वाली नहीं मानी जाती है ................... ही ही ही ही 


सभी सदस्यों को नमस्कार

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों...............मैं आ गया हू आज सबसे पहले...................*

----------


## calvitf

*मैं भी आ गया ....................*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मैं भी आ गया .......*

----------


## Raja44

लगालेँ सर जी आज की भी

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी आ गये.........................................  ...........................................*

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों मैं लेट हो गया , पर आया तो हूँ l

----------


## Raja44

यस सर आ गया हाजरी दर्ज करावेँ

----------


## ingole

*आ गया आ गया................दोस्तों मैं भी आ गया..........*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी हाजिर हैं .........................................*

----------


## DIWANA DON

YES SIR.........

----------


## ashwanimale

मै भी अपनी हाजिरी दे रहा हूँ

----------


## ingole

*दर्ज करो जी दर्ज करो ....................मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करो.......*

----------


## ravi chacha

मै भी अपनी हाजिरी दे रहा हूँ

----------


## love.15

मै भी अपनी हाजिरी दे रहा हूँ

----------


## love.15

मित्र इस से क्या होगा

----------


## calvitf

*मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कर लो .......*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करो.......*

----------


## Raja44

सर आ गया आज फिर से हाजरी लगवाने

----------


## DIWANA DON

_मेरी भी आज की हाजरी लगालो जी_

----------


## calvitf

*आज की  भी .........................मेरी उपस्थिति भी दर्ज कर लो .......*

----------


## ingole

*अपुन भी आएला है........जास्ती मचमच नई करने का क्या?*

----------


## Raja44

सर जन्माष्टमी की भी छुट्टी नही आ गया हुँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

*आज जन्माष्टमी की छुट्टी होते हुए भी हम आ गये हैं...................*

----------


## badboy123455

*आयला हू..........................................*

----------


## ingole

*आ गया हू दोस्तों..............*

----------


## badboy123455

*आयला हू..........................................*

----------


## calvitf

सुप्रभातमित्रों.....  .................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम आ गये हैं...................
*

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम आ गये हैं.........*

----------


## Raja44

यस श्रीमान जी आ गया आज फिर से

----------


## calvitf

*हाजिरी रजिस्टर मे लोग हाजिरी क्यो नहीं लगाते है .........................?*

----------


## badboy123455

*लगाई गयी.......................*

----------


## Shri Vijay

> *हाजिरी रजिस्टर मे लोग हाजिरी क्यो नहीं लगाते है .........................?*


*बाहर जो लगाते है.............................

*

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ दोस्तों l

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रो मै उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजिर हुँ रोज की तरह

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ दोस्तों.........*

----------


## DIWANA DON

लो दोस्तों आज सबसे पहले मेरी हाजरी लगी है l

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी आ गया हू दोस्तों.........*

----------


## calvitf

*आज भी अभी कम लोग ही हाजिरी लगा रहे है*

----------


## ravi chacha

*मैं भी आ गया हू दोस्तों...*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर जी दर्ज करायेँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मैं भी आ गया हू दोस्तों...*

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

उपस्थित...........................

----------


## ingole

*मैं आज भी आ गया हू दोस्तों.*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी आ गये दोस्तों.............................  ..*

----------


## Raja44

आ गया हुं सर जी

----------


## Hari.Om.

aa to main bhi gyaa hun . par yahaan apni upasthiti kaise darz kraaun?

----------


## DIWANA DON

*स्वतन्त्रता दिवस कीआप सभी मित्रों को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं ,**दिल से*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*हाजरी भी लगालो दोस्तों*

----------


## lok1980

आप सभी को नमस्कार और स्वतंत्रता दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## Raja44

सर जी आ गया स्वतंत्रता दिवस की शुभकामना सहित

----------


## Shri Vijay

हम भी आ गये दोस्तों............................. ..

----------


## Raja44

आ गया श्रीमान जी

----------


## THE RAZ

मेरी आज की हाजरी पक्की .............

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी आ गये दोस्तों............................. ..*

----------


## munnuji11

> *हम भी आ गये दोस्तों............................. ..*


अम भी हैं उपस्थित …………………

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी आ गये दोस्तों.................*

----------


## Raja44

चले आये रे हम तो चले आये रे सब से बचा के अंखियां

----------


## ravi chacha

*हम भी आ गये दोस्तों.....*

----------


## munnuji11

हम भी हैं उपस्थित ……………

----------


## munnuji11

प्रतीत हो रहा है कि आज प्रथम उपस्थिति मेरी ही है ………

----------


## Krishna

:) ................

----------


## Teach Guru

............................ सुबह से हाजीर हूँ.............

----------


## Raja44

ये लो आज भी हम आ गये

----------


## ingole

*आ गया आ गया  यारो मैं भी आ गया.............*

----------


## ravi chacha

हाजीर हूँ..........

----------


## DIWANA DON

मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों मैं भी आ गया  हूँ l

----------


## Raja44

लगता है आज पूरे फोरम पर मैँ ही हुँ लगा लीजिये मेरी तो हाजरी

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं भी आया हूँ दोस्त , मेरी भी आज की हाजरी लगादो l*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों आ गया हू मैं आज*

----------


## Krishna

> *दोस्तों आ गया हू मैं आज*



मै भी ..............

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ l

----------


## alymax

यारो..................... मै भी आगया .........................

----------


## alysweety

*आप सबों को ईद की ढेर सारी मुबारकबाद*

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ l

----------


## munnuji11

मैं भी उपस्थित हूं ………………

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर " ईद मुबारक "

----------


## alymax

> मैं भी उपस्थित हूं ………………


मित्र आप का स्वागत है

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर हमेशा की तरह

----------


## TIGERR

लगा लेना ..................

----------


## Raja44

हमेशा की तरह हाजिर हुँ

----------


## munnuji11

मुजरिम हाजिर है जनाब…………………………

----------


## alymax

> हाजिर हुँ सर हमेशा की तरह


मै भी हु .......................

----------


## ingole

*मैं आ गया हू दोस्तों........मेरी हाजिरी लगा लेना और एक अर्जी है कि मैं पिछले दो तीन दिन से अपनी हाजिरी नहीं लगा पाया हू लेकिन मैं आता रोज था.........उसके बारे मे कुछ विचार किया जाये......*

----------


## Raja44

आज भी आ गया हूँ सर जी

----------


## ashwanimale

किंग खान को नमस्कार, पिस्तोल दोस्तों को डराने के लिए नहीं है, यह मान रहा हूँ दोस्त

----------


## DIWANA DON

जय हिंद दोस्तों ..........    आ गया हूँ l

----------


## Raja44

आज भी मैँ ही आया हुँ दर्ज कर लेवेँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

*जयहिंद........................*

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## alymax

> *जयहिंद........................*



चौपाल आप का स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आया हूँ दोस्तों , नमस्कार

----------


## alymax

> मैं भी आया हूँ दोस्तों , नमस्कार


चौपाल आप का स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों............आज मैं आ गया हू.*

----------


## Raja44

जयहिंद सर आ गया हुँ

----------


## ingole

* नमस्कार दोस्तों..........मैं आज फिर आ गया हू.........*

----------


## badboy123455

*आज फिर तुम पे प्यार आया हे ,इसलिए आये हे*

----------


## ravi chacha

*GOOD MORNING...............JAI SHREE RAM.....*

----------


## alymax

मै भी हु मित्रो ............

----------


## ashwanimale

किंग खान सरजी मैं भी आ गया थोड़ा लेट हूं पर क्या करूं ट्रैफिक में फंस गया था। कृपया मेरी भी अटेंडेंश लगा दीजियेगा। धन्यवाद - अश्वनी

----------


## Raja44

सभी के साथ मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ , आज की हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## Raja44

सर जी आज की हाजिरी लगा लेँ

----------


## calvitf

मै क्यो पीछे रह जाऊँ .............मेरी भी

----------


## munnuji11

मेरी भी आज की उपस्थिति …………।

----------


## alymax

मै भी हु मित्रो .........

----------


## jharkhandi

सर जी आज की हाजिरी लगा लेँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों........*

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी भी आज की उपस्थिति ……

----------


## Raja44

रोज की तरह आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर

----------


## ingole

*आ गया आ गया ..........समय बिताने मैं आ गया.........*

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं  भी हाजिर हूँ सब दोस्तों के साथ

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू............................................  ................*

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी रोज की तरह

----------


## alymax

मै भी बाकी था ......................................

----------


## ashwanimale

मास्साब हमरी हाजिरी लगाय लीजीए

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू............................................*

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी इस महफ़िल में आप सब दोस्तों के साथ हूँ l

----------


## jig.saw

हाजिर हुँ सर

----------


## Raja44

आज लेट हुं सर जी पर आ गया हुँ

----------


## calvitf

हमरौ हजीरिया लगाइला .................

----------


## jig.saw

हाजिर हुँ सर

----------


## Raja44

आ गया सर लगा लिजिये हाजरी

----------


## ingole

*आया तो हूँ, लेकिन कब तक....ये तो पता नहीं है.....*

----------


## DIWANA DON

यस सर ..........


41873

----------


## Raja44

आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## munnuji11

आज मैं भी उपस्थित हूं ……………।

----------


## alymax

मै भी आ गया हु

----------


## ashwanimale

किंग खान साहेब हमरिहुऊ पस्थिति लगाये लो जी

----------


## SS SHARMA

मैं भी आज कई दिनों से आया हूँ कृपया मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो जी l

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम .................

----------


## Raja44

आज भी आ गया सर दर्ज कर लेँ अपना नंबर

----------


## kamesh

उपस्थित हूँ श्रीमान

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं आज फिर आप सभी दोस्तों के साथ इस महफ़िल में आया हूँ l

----------


## munnuji11

मेरी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज करें …………

----------


## DIWANA DON

YES SIR............

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी ...

----------


## kamesh

श्रीमान में उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## Raja44

आज तो सबसे पहले हम ही आये है देखना सर जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आया हूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ............

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज सबसे पहली हाजरी मेरी लगाओ l

----------


## Raja44

यस सर लगा लीजिये हाजरी

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान उपस्थित हूँ आज

----------


## pankaj20882

आया मै आया । आली रे आली । जयहिन्द

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ श्रीमान जी

----------


## ravi bhai

जय श्री राम..........

----------


## santosh143

मैं भी आया हूँ

----------


## bawa009

मैं तो यही रहता हूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम..........

----------


## DIWANA DON

हाँ जी आया हूँ l

----------


## kamesh

आ गया हूँ सर

----------


## jharkhandi

*जय श्री राम ......*

----------


## ramsingh111

हाँ जी आया हूँ l

----------


## Raja44

मैँ भी आ गया सर जी रोजाना की तरह

----------


## DIWANA DON

हाँ जी मैं भी आ गया  हूँ I

----------


## kamesh

आज की हाजरी लगा दे सर
आप सभी को तंग करने आ गया हूँ
प्रणाम सभी को

----------


## jharkhandi

*जोहार भाई ..............*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों

----------


## Raja44

सर जी हाजिर हुँ दर्ज कर लेँ

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ..................

----------


## Raja44

यस सर आ गया रोज की तरह

----------


## kamesh

हाजिर हूँ मानयावर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मैं भी हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## ashwanimale

शुभप्रभात मित्रों

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुं सर जी आज फिर

----------


## ravi chacha

शुभप्रभात मित्रों

----------


## SS SHARMA

मैं भी हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## kamesh

कब का आ गया हूँ मगर डर के मरे छुपा था 
हा हा हा

----------


## ravi chacha

भाई में जा रहा हु .......घर जाना है

----------


## Raja44

आया हुँ सर जी हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

हाजिर हूँ श्रीमान

----------


## Raja44

हाजिर हुँ सर जी दर्ज करायेँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## kamesh

श्रीमान मेरी हाजरी लगा दें
हाजिर हूँ

----------


## santosh143

हाजिर हुँ दोस्तों

----------


## santosh143

> श्रीमान मेरी हाजरी लगा दें
> हाजिर हूँ


लगादी तुमारी हजेरी

----------


## kamesh

> लगादी तुमारी हजेरी


हा हा हा धन्यवाद् भैया
प्रणाम आप को

----------


## kamesh

आज पुनह उपस्थित हूँ सर

----------


## santosh143

मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## Raja44

आज की भी हाजरी लगा लेँ

----------


## kamesh

श्रीमाn आज भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## SS SHARMA

मैं भी आज आया हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## kamesh

आज पुनह हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला .........................*

----------


## alymax

*दोस्तों मै भी आगया हु*

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों मैं भी इस महफ़िल मैं आप के साथ हूँ

----------


## Raja44

आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## ravi chacha

आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## kamesh

आज सुबह सुबह आ धमका हूँ श्रीमान

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों एक बार फिर यारों की इस महफ़िल में मैं आप सब के साथ हूँ I

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को एक प्यार भरे नमस्कार के साथ मैं भी हाजिर हूँ..........*

----------


## alysweety

मेरी भी हाजरी लगा दीजिये

----------


## Raja44

आज भी हाजिर हुँ सर जी

----------


## kamesh

सायंकाल सभा में उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान आज की हाजरी लगा दें

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार..........हाजिर हूँ मैं.....*

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ...............

----------


## Raja44

जयहिंद आ गया सर जी

----------


## kamesh

आज भी आया हूँ

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार, सुप्रभात.......मैं आज भी हाजिर हूँ......*

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम..............

----------


## Raja44

आज तो सबसे पहले आया हूं सर

----------


## jharkhandi

*मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ भाई*

----------


## SS SHARMA

लो दोस्तों मैं भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## ingole

_सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार , मैं आज फिर हाजिर हूँ........_

----------


## kamesh

आज आ गया हूँ महासय

----------


## SS SHARMA

लो जी मैं भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## jharkhandi

*मेरी भी हाजरी लगा दो भाई*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों आज एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आप के साथ हूँ

----------


## ingole

_नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हूँ........_

----------


## Raja44

यस सर हाजिर हुँ रोज की तरह

----------


## ashwanimale

मै भी किसी तरह आ ही गया मीत्रों , प्रेसेंट हूँ

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , हाजिर हूँ मैं.

----------


## ingole

_सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार मैं फिर से आ गया हूँ.............._

----------


## ingole

_मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों..........सभी को नमस्कार 
सबका दिन मंगलमय हो_

----------


## kamesh

> _मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों..........सभी को नमस्कार सबका दिन मंगलमय हो_


मान्यवर आज आया हूँ

----------


## ingole

_सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार , मैं आ गया हूँ........_

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ..............

----------


## ingole

_सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार , मैं आ गया हूँ........_

----------


## ravi bhai

जय श्री राम ..............

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आया हूँ

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान उपस्थित हूँ आज

----------


## ingole

_आ गया........आ गया ...दिल चुराने मैं आ गया...

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार ..सुप्रभात ..सबका दिन मंगलमय हो...._

----------


## amararya

बचना ऐ हसीनो लो मै आ गया .........................
आज करूँगा सबकी ऐसे की तैसी

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ............

----------


## ingole

_नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ....._

----------


## King_khan

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## santosh143

मै हाजिर हु मित्र

----------


## ravi chacha

मै हाजिर हु मित्र

----------


## badboy123455

आना ही था ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ingole

*इस फोरम मे वो जादू है.........बिन डोर खिंचा जाता हूँ...........
जाना होता है और कहीं....इस ओर चला आता  हूँ.......


मैं आ गया हूँ दोस्तों.....सभी को नमस्कार ..सुप्रभात ........सबका दिन मंगलमय हो....*

----------


## bhavna singh

भावना भी हाजिर हो गयी है .................!

----------


## ramsingh111

में भी हाजिर हु

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार................मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ......*

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार................मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ......*

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू...................*

----------


## ravi chacha

हाजिर हूँ......

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान आज की हाजरी लगा लें

----------


## jeet6162

*वनवास पुरा हुआ…………………………………  …जीत आया*

----------


## DIWANA DON

साथियों मैं भी इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## jharkhandi

*हैप्पी नवरात्रा*

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार सुप्रभात,मैं हाजिर हूँ....*

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान हाजिर हूँ

----------


## kamesh

आज भी आया हूँ श्रीमान 
भूल गया था हाजरी लगाना ,माफ़ कर के लगा दें हाजरी मेरी

----------


## DIWANA DON

चलो दोस्तों आज की भी हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## ingole

घर से तो सुबह से निकले हैं लेकिन अभी पहुँच सके हैं...

----------


## kamesh

श्री मान आज भी आ गया हूँ

----------


## kamesh

आज भी आया हूँ महोदय

----------


## santosh143

हाजिर हु............

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## badboy123455

आएला हू,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,

----------


## ravi chacha

हाजिर हु...जय श्री राम

----------


## ramsingh111

जय बजरंगबली की मेरी हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं आज भी आप सभी दोस्तों के साथ इस महफ़िल में हूँ l

----------


## Vrinda

मैं भी भूले भटके आ चुकी हूँ....

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेरी भी तो हाजरी लगाओ

----------


## kamesh

आज भी मोजूद हूँ सर

----------


## santosh143

भाई मेरी हजेरी लगा लो

----------


## kamesh

आज की हाजरी लगा दें महोदय

----------


## dhanrajk75

कल से मैं भी हाजरी दूंगा ...............................................

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजरी लगा देना भाई ..............................

----------


## kamesh

हाजरी लगा दें महोदय

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज शायद मैं ही आया हूँ

----------


## ingole

*क्या बात है हाजिरी रजिस्टर कितने नीचे दबा हुआ है...मेरी हाजिरी तो लगा ही दूं कम से कम*

----------


## ingole

*मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ दोस्तों....*

----------


## ingole

मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ दोस्तों....

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू.............*

----------


## DIWANA DON

इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## dhanrajk75

मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ मित्रों...............

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

*मैं भी हूँ दोस्त..........*

----------


## agyani

रोल नम्बर - 420 , अज्ञानी     => उपस्थित है

----------


## gill1313

मैं भी हाजर हूँ जनाब

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार सुप्रभात ..मैं फिर से हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के बीच ...*

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजरी लगा देना मित्र ...........................

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं आज फिर आप सभी दोस्तों के साथ इस महफ़िल में आया हूँ

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू ...................*

----------


## manojdjoshi

जनाब में हाजिर हु कृपया मेरी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज करदे

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को शुभरात्री..अब मैं जा रहा हु..कल फिर मिलेंगे

----------


## dhanrajk75

उपस्थित हूँ दोस्त ..............

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार ...मैं आज फिर से आप लोगों के बीच उपस्थित हु.

----------


## Teach Guru

सुप्रभात मित्रों ... हाजिर हूँ......

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमस्ते साथियों शुभ प्रभात आज फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## kamesh

आ तो रोज रहा हूँ मगर आज लिख पाया हूँ हाजरी लगा दें श्रीमान

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार..........
सुप्रभात,मैं हाजिर हूँ.*

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू.................................*

----------


## raajababu

अपुन भी आइच गया है

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ ही गया दोस्तों

----------


## dhanrajk75

उपस्थित ....................

----------


## ingole

*आ गया ....आ गया ..देखो यारो मैं आ गया ...*

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू................*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## manojdjoshi

में भी आ गया हु

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

उपस्थित.............................  .

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजिर हूँ ................

----------


## santosh143

मै भी हाजिर हु दोस्तों................

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजिर ..............

----------


## kamesh

महोदय आज हाजिर हूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> महोदय आज हाजिर हूँ


जिल्ले इलाही ये झूट बोल रहा है. बत्ती गुल है इनकी....


मैं उपस्थित हूँ...

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू................*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आएला हू................*


ठीक है, आएला तो ......

----------


## manojdjoshi

जनाब में उपस्थित हु कृपया उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## santosh143

महोदय आज हाजिर हूँ

----------


## kamesh

> जिल्ले इलाही ये झूट बोल रहा है. बत्ती गुल है इनकी....
> 
> 
> मैं उपस्थित हूँ...


हाजिर हूँ......................

----------


## badboy123455

[QUOTE="Hamsafar+";1717010]ठीक है, आएला तो ......[/QUOTE]

[B][COLOR="#B22222"]आएला हू................अगेन [/COLOR][/B]

----------


## sushilnkt

गली से गुजरा रहा था ... आशियाना तेरा नजर आ गया ..
हाजरी लगा दी हे तेरे दर पर ...

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हु

----------


## manojdjoshi

महोदय उपस्थित हु कृपया उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर आप सब के साथ हूँ

----------


## alymax

*दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हु*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू................*

----------


## dhanrajk75

उपस्थित ...............

----------


## santosh143

मैं भी इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर आप सब के साथ हूँ

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज भी इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू................*

----------


## manojdjoshi

महोदय उपस्थित हु कृपया उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## ingole

मैं भी आ गया हु..

----------


## jeet6162

*लो आज फिर सुबह हो गई और में फिर से हाजिर हो गया*

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

मैं भी आ गया

----------


## santosh143

लो आज फिर सुबह हो गई और में फिर से हाजिर हो गया

----------


## badboy123455

*आएला हू................*

----------


## manojdjoshi

महोदय में उपस्थित हु कृपया मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## santosh143

लो आज फिर सुबह हो गई और में फिर से हाजिर हो गया

----------


## alymax

आज मै भी उपस्थित हू

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों ..आज मैं अभी आया हु

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज भी इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

इस महफ़िल में कल मैं सबसे बाद में आया और आज ........... आज सबसे पहले हूँ

----------


## santosh143

हम भी हाजिर हो गए

----------


## ingole

मैं भी आ गया हु दोस्तों ....सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार 						*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हूँ....

**हाजिरी रजिस्टर के सौ पन्ने पूरे होने पर सभी को बधाई और हार्दिक धन्यवाद.*

----------


## santosh143

मई तो तीन घंटे से हाजिर हु..............
और मेरी तरफसे भी सबको बधाई

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजिर हूँ दोस्त .............

----------


## santosh143

हम भी हाजिर हो गए

----------


## ingole

ना ना करते .........       हम भी आ ही गए

----------


## santosh143

मैं भी आ गया हु दोस्तों ....सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजीर ....................

----------


## santosh143

हम भी हाजिर हो गए भाई लोगो

----------


## sushilnkt

हम भी टपक गए हे

----------


## dhanrajk75

आईला .......................

----------


## santosh143

हैप्पी सन्डे दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों आज की इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके  हूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मैं उपस्थित हूँ भी और नहीं भी !

----------


## ingole

मैं नहीं आता तो लोग हाजिरी लगान ही बंद कर देते हैं शुक्र है आज में आ गया हूँ वर्ना ये रजिस्टर तो कितने नीचे दब जाता !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी हूँ मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ न

----------


## King_khan

आज तो मै भी हाजिरी लगाऊँगा अपने सूत्र पर |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आज तो मै भी हाजिरी लगाऊँगा अपने सूत्र पर |


आपकी ७५ प्रतिशत उपस्थिति अनिवार्य है, नहीं तो एजाम नहीं दे पाओगे ! हा हा हा ......
स्वागत है सिकंदर भाई, कैसे है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

प्रिय फोरम के मित्रों हमसफ़र उपस्थित है !

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तो इस महफ़िल में , मैं आपके साथ एक बार फिर उपस्थित हूँ l

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्तो इस महफ़िल में , मैं आपके साथ एक बार फिर उपस्थित हूँ l


*प्रिय मित्र दीवाना डोन् जी आज बाजी  मैंने मार ली !*
सबसे पहले नंबर पे उपस्थित हुआ हूँ !


सुप्रभात मित्र... आपका दिन मंगलमयी हो और आप ढेरो पोस्ट करे फोरम के लिए

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार, सुप्रभात 
मैं हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के साथ*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ..*

----------


## BENAAM

*उपस्थित हूँ सज्जनो* central 14

----------


## jeet6162

आज तो दिन भर हाजीर रहा हु जनाब

----------


## ingole

मैं आ गया हु दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों 
मैं फिर से हाजिर हूँ

----------


## King_khan

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## SAAJANN

..............हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## andythegood

भाइयो मैं नया हूँ ,मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## Shree Ji

पहली बार हाजिरी लगवाने के लिए माफ़ करें

----------


## santosh143

मै भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## SAAJANN

..............हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों 
मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के बीच

----------


## kamesh

*मै भी हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों आज एक बार फिर मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## andythegood

आज की हाजरी central 14

----------


## santosh143

तीन घंटे से उपस्थित हु

----------


## Shree Ji

Shree Ji
present sir

----------


## santosh143

आज की भ हाजिरी लागलो मित्रो

----------


## DIWANA DON

मेरी भी आज की हाजरी लगालो

----------


## SAAJANN

आज की हाजरी........................

----------


## KHUSHHAAL

उपस्थित हूँ ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Shree Ji

काश मै रोज हाजिर्री लगा पाता तो आज मेरे भी लेक्चर 1000 से ऊपर हो गये होते

----------


## santosh143

आज की भी हाजिरी लागलो मित्रो

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्ते दोस्तों , इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## kamesh

हाजिर 
 हूँ श्रीमान

----------


## kamesh

आज  मै भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित .............................

----------


## sushilnkt

हा                                      जिर

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आज की इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## santosh143

आज मै भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित .............................

----------


## ramsingh111

आज मै भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## mr.angle

आज मै भी हाजिर हूँ.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............................

----------


## Sameerchand

आज मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा ही लीजिये.

----------


## b_vaibhavi

उपस्थित .............................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों जवां दिलों की रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## santosh143

उपस्थित ......

----------


## santosh143

श्री जी भाई प्रणाम.........

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित .............................

----------


## S SUNDER

FRIENDS ITS MINE FIRST ENTERY. I AM PRESENT WITH YOU.

----------


## ingole

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## SAAJANN

सु प्रभात ...................

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हूँ आज भी

----------


## S SUNDER

*दोस्तों जवां दिलों की रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं* भी * एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दोस्तों जवां दिलों की रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं* भी * एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*


आप कोन महानुभाव है मित्र !

----------


## jeet6162

> *दोस्तों जवां दिलों की रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं* भी * एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*


यह नया जन्म तो कल ही हुआ है 
तो पहले जन्म के बारे मे भी कुछ बताला दो भाई

----------


## S SUNDER

> आप कोन महानुभाव है मित्र !





> यह नया जन्म तो कल ही हुआ है 
> तो पहले जन्म के बारे मे भी कुछ बताला दो भाई




क्या आप लोग पूर्व जन्म में विश्वास रखते है .....................

----------


## S SUNDER

दोस्तों आज की मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो , कोशिश रहेगी मैं आपके साथ हमेशा रहूँ

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित .............................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## manmeet

जीना यहाँ मरना यहाँ। इसके सिवा जाना कहाँ . क्यों

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित ............................

----------


## S SUNDER

मैं भी हूँ दोस्तों ................... अरे यार हूँ तो हाजरी भी लगाओ

----------


## santosh143

उपस्थित ......................

----------


## King_khan

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## S SUNDER

मैं भी हूँ दोस्तों ..................

----------


## SAAJANN

उपस्थित ......................

----------


## andythegood

उपस्थित:gossip:

----------


## Mr. xyz

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ |

----------


## av_223

present sir ji

----------


## neeraj1234

Present sirji .........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ |


वाह कमाल कर दिया भाई आपने --धन्य भाग्य जो आप पधारे ।

----------


## Teach Guru

उपस्थित.............

----------


## manojdjoshi

अनुपस्थित.............

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## raipurian

I am Present Friends.....

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों माफ़ करना 
आज काफी दिनों बाद आया हूँ.

----------


## jeet6162

रोज का तरह 
आज भी हाजीर हु

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## avf000030

उपस्थित.............

----------


## man-vakil

*
            बार बार हाजिरी लगा थक गये हम,
            अब कमहाजिरी का भी नही हमें गम,
            बस है गर तो सिर्फ हमें एक ही वो गम,
            महफ़िल वही है पर रंगीनियाँ है अब कम*

----------


## Bhai G

हाजिर तो मे भी हूँ साथियो

----------


## komal sharma

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ ji

----------


## DIWANA DON

> *
>             बार बार हाजिरी लगा थक गये हम,
>             अब कमहाजिरी का भी नही हमें गम,
>             बस है गर तो सिर्फ हमें एक ही वो गम,
>             महफ़िल वही है पर रंगीनियाँ है अब कम*




कम ही नही दोस्त सब कुछ ख़त्म

----------


## underground

sab khatam ..................................................  .......

----------


## ingole

मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों , आप सभी के बीच

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कम ही नही दोस्त सब कुछ ख़त्म


the end---दोस्तो

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_दबंग तूफानी तरफ से सभी भैया लोगों को "स्माइल प्लीज़"_

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों 
* :bloom: *
मैं हाजिर  हूँ.*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं भी इस महफ़िल में एक बार आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के साथ

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं फिर से हाजिर हु आज

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं भी इस महफ़िल में एक बार आपके साथ हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## dhanrajk75

मैं भी आ गया हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

> नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के बीच हाजिर हूँ


सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार सुप्रभात

----------


## ramsingh111

मेरी भी हाजरी लगाओ आज

----------


## ingole

समस्त दोस्तों को नमस्कार ...... सुप्रभात ... दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ..

----------


## manojdjoshi

अनुपस्थित हु

----------


## Dabang Toofani

_स्माइल प्लीज़ , मैं भी हूँ !_

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार , सुप्रभात 
दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं फिर से हाजिर हु आज

----------


## robin hood

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं फिर से हाजिर हु आज

----------


## King_khan

आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ ji

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आज तो मै भी हाजिर हूँ ji


आज से मैं भी हाज़िर रहूँगा !!!!

----------


## gill1313

मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लीजिये दोस्तों

----------


## S SUNDER

*मेरी आज की तो हजारी लगाओ दोस्तों*

----------


## robin hood

प्रजेंट,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> प्रजेंट,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ठीक ही ठोक दी अब्सेंट ..............

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मेरी आज की तो हजारी लगाओ दोस्तों*


1116................................. डन .

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लीजिये दोस्तों


अरे आपकी तो पिछली छूट ही  गयी थी आज लगा देते है !

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , आज की इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## kajal janu

हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो

----------


## DIWANA DON

*इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ*


आप तो ऑफ लाइन दिख रहे हे मित्र ...........

----------


## robin hood

हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो

----------


## robin hood

*इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो


आज सुबह सुबह .......

----------


## robin hood

> आज सुबह सुबह .......


यार हाजिरी तो सुबह सुबह ही लगा लेनी चाहिए :)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यार हाजिरी तो सुबह सुबह ही लगा लेनी चाहिए :)


और हाजरी लगवाकर घंटा गोल करने चले जाते है सभी ...............

----------


## robin hood

> और हाजरी लगवाकर घंटा गोल करने चले जाते है सभी ...............


कई तो जाते समय हाजरी लगवाते हें ,कई दिन में तीन बार ,कई तीन दिन में एक बार

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कई तो जाते समय हाजरी लगवाते हें ,कई दिन में तीन बार ,कई तीन दिन में एक बार


कहाँ चले गए ............ सायद घंटा गोल करने !!!!

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर मैं इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## robin hood

हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों आज फिर एक बार आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## S SUNDER

*मेरी भी हजारी लगलो दोस्तों*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मेरी भी हजारी लगलो दोस्तों*


आपकी प्रेसेंट लगा दी गयी है ! स्वागतम !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो


प्रणाम प्रिय मित्र साजिद भाई !!!!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नमन वन्दे दोस्तों आज फिर एक बार आपके साथ हूँ


प्रिय मित्र दीवाना जी , आज हाजरी लगवा कर घंटा गोल करवाने क्यों चले जाते है ????

----------


## robin hood

*मेरी भी हजारी लगलो दोस्तों*

----------


## robin hood

_हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो_

----------


## robin hood

_हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो_

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> _हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो_


प्रिय मित्र रोबिन जी आप तो हाजरी लगा कर घंटा गोल करने चले जाते है ! उचित नहीं है /आप सक्रियता बढ़ाये !



> _हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो_


आपका ही तो हमेस इंतज़ार है , स्वागतम प्रिय हंट जी !

----------


## gill1313

हमारी हाजरी लग गई क्या दोस्तों

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हमारी हाजरी लग गई क्या दोस्तों


आप प्रेसेंट है मान्यवर ...................................

----------


## S SUNDER

दोस्तों हाजरी तो मेरी भी लगालो

----------


## robin hood

> आप प्रेसेंट है मान्यवर ...................................


ये तो प्रजेंट हें पर आप किधर गए मित्र :)

----------


## robin hood

दोस्तों हाजरी तो मेरी भी लगालो

----------


## robin hood

> प्रिय मित्र रोबिन जी आप तो हाजरी लगा कर घंटा गोल करने चले जाते है ! उचित नहीं है /आप सक्रियता बढ़ाये !
> 
> आपका ही तो हमेस इंतज़ार है , स्वागतम प्रिय हंट जी !


आभार हमसफर जी........

----------


## robin hood

> प्रिय मित्र रोबिन जी आप तो हाजरी लगा कर घंटा गोल करने चले जाते है ! उचित नहीं है /आप सक्रियता बढ़ाये !
> 
> आपका ही तो हमेस इंतज़ार है , स्वागतम प्रिय हंट जी !


अजी में तो अत्यंत सक्रिय हू

----------


## robin hood

_हम भी हाजिर है दोस्तो_

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

में उपस्थित हूँ ..................................

----------


## S SUNDER

नमस्कार दोस्तों . मेरी आज की भी हजारी लगाओ

----------


## santosh143

हाजी......................................  ..........र हु..

----------


## robin hood

में उपस्थित हूँ ..................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों  आज  एक  बार  फिर  इस  रंगीन  महफ़िल  में  मैं  आपके  साथ  हूँ*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *दोस्तों  आज  एक  बार  फिर  इस  रंगीन  महफ़िल  में  मैं  आपके  साथ  हूँ*


आपका स्वागत है , यदि आज घंटा गोल किया तो लगातार ७ दिनों तक पेनाल्टी का जुरमाना लगाया जायेगा !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नमस्कार दोस्तों . मेरी आज की भी हजारी लगाओ


रोल नम्बर 1153 की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हाजी......................................  ..........र हु..


रोल नम्बर 1154 की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> में उपस्थित हूँ ..................................


रोल नम्बर 1155 की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नमस्कार दोस्तों . मेरी आज की भी हजारी लगाओ


रोल नम्बर 1153 की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है ! पर घंटा गोल करने का आरोप सिद्ध हुआ है , अतः आप पर आज के लिए पेनाल्टी देने का जुरमाना लगाया जाता है !

----------


## sushilnkt

हम आज बहार से ही चले जायेगे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हम आज बहार से ही चले जायेगे


रोल नम्बर 1162  की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है !

----------


## sushilnkt

> रोल नम्बर 1162  की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है !


सर जी मेरे 5 दोस्तों को भी मेरे साथ भेज दो आज कमली के घर पर नास्ता करने जाना हे

----------


## ingole

मैं हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## S SUNDER

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## S SUNDER

> रोल नम्बर 1153 की उपस्थिति दर्ज कर ली गयी है ! पर घंटा गोल करने का आरोप सिद्ध हुआ है , अतः आप पर आज के लिए पेनाल्टी देने का जुरमाना लगाया जाता है !



*मेरी भी हाजरी दर्ज कर लो नहीं पेनल्टी लगा दी जाएगी*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमस्कार दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर आप के साथ हूँ

----------


## S SUNDER

आज की भी हाजरी लगालो दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## S SUNDER

दोस्तों  मेरी आज की भी हाजरी लगालो

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी

----------


## man-vakil

*वो इक साये सा घूमता फिरता रहता,
यहाँ वहां हर जगह इस महफ़िल में,
वो आज बिना हाज़री लगा चला गया, 
अब हर आँख ढूंढ़ती उसे महफ़िल में,*

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## S SUNDER

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी ...........................
मेरी भी .............................

----------


## ingole

आज मैं हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

आज की भी मेरी हाजरी लगाओ दोस्तों

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, सभी को सुप्रभात , मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ, आप सभी के साथ

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी ...........................
मेरी भी .............................

----------


## robin hood

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

सभी को सुप्रभात

----------


## robin hood

सभी को सुप्रभात

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी ...........................
मेरी भी .............................

----------


## r prasad

आज हम भी गैरहाज़िर हैं ..........:) 
हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## gill1313

हमारी हाजरी तो लग गयी भाई

----------


## santosh143

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## robin hood

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## robin hood

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## robin hood

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## robin hood

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी ...........................
मेरी भी .............................

----------


## santosh143

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों आज एक बार फिर रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी ...........................
मेरी भी .............................

----------


## robin hood

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## robin hood

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## man-vakil

*लो फिर हाज़िर हुए हम करने को उत्पात

कुछ अपनी कहे या कुछ सुने तुम्हारी बात*

----------


## robin hood

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## robin hood

> *लो फिर हाज़िर हुए हम करने को उत्पात
> 
> कुछ अपनी कहे या कुछ सुने तुम्हारी बात*


वाह क्या बात हें ...........

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## robin hood

> हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई


लगा डी गयी...........

----------


## robin hood

> *लो फिर हाज़िर हुए हम करने को उत्पात
> 
> कुछ अपनी कहे या कुछ सुने तुम्हारी बात*


उत्पात करने के लिए आपकी हाजरी लगाई गयी

----------


## robin hood

> हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई


लगा डी गयी..................

----------


## santosh143

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## S SUNDER

देरी से ही सही , मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो दोस्तों

----------


## robin hood

> हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई





> देरी से ही सही , मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो दोस्तों


लगा डी गयी..................

----------


## robin hood

और किसी का लगवानी हें का

----------


## robin hood

और किसी का लगवानी हें का

----------


## DIWANA DON

एक बार इस महफ़िल में , मैं आप सबके साथ हूँ

----------


## robin hood

> एक बार इस महफ़िल में , मैं आप सबके साथ हूँ


आपकी भी लग गयी............

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , आज मैं भी हाजिर हूँ.

----------


## S SUNDER

देरी से ही सही , मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

एक बार इस महफ़िल में , मैं आप सबके साथ हूँ

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

एक बार इस महफ़िल में , मैं आप सबके साथ हूँ

----------


## alymax

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं भी हाजिर हूँ आज आप सभी के साथ

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## man-vakil

*घड़ी घड़ी टूटते अंतरजाल ने, मंच में आना किया मुश्किल,
सोचते है आकर हाजिरी लगाये,जो बहले यह तन्हा सा दिल*

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हो गया हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हो गया हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो


लगा दी गई ................|

----------


## robin hood

> लगा दी गई ................|


श्रीमान आप कब से लगाने लग गए हाजरी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> श्रीमान आप कब से लगाने लग गए हाजरी


महोदय , कल से हमारा हाजिरी लगाने वाला छुट्टी पर था | आज आया है तो अभी से वो ही लगायेगा :)

----------


## robin hood

> महोदय , कल से हमारा हाजिरी लगाने वाला छुट्टी पर था | आज आया है तो अभी से वो ही लगायेगा :)


हम्म क्या में पूछने कि गुस्ताखी कर सकता हू आपकी  निगाह-ए-नाज़ ने किसको अपोइंट कर रखा हें महोदय

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> हम्म क्या में पूछने कि गुस्ताखी कर सकता हू आपकी  निगाह-ए-नाज़ ने किसको अपोइंट कर रखा हें महोदय


ये काम तो उसी के हवाले है जो हमसे जवाब तलबी करने की गुस्ताखी बार बार कर रहा है |

----------


## robin hood

> ये काम तो उसी के हवाले है जो हमसे जवाब तलबी करने की गुस्ताखी बार बार कर रहा है |


जिल्लेइलाही की खिदमत में कांपते हुए खाकसार अर्ज करना चाहता है इस खादिम को खिदमत का मौका देने के लिए शुक्रिया |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> जिल्लेइलाही की खिदमत में कांपते हुए खाकसार अर्ज करना चाहता है इस खादिम को खिदमत का मौका देने के लिए शुक्रिया |


मोहतरम हजरत , मेहरबानी करके अपने दस्तखत यहाँ बना दें |

----------


## robin hood

> मोहतरम हजरत , मेहरबानी करके अपने दस्तखत यहाँ बना दें |


बंदापरवर बना दिए हें .......

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों एक बार फिर मैं इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ *रोबिन हूड जी* से निवेदन है कि आज की हाजरी लगा दे l

----------


## robin hood

> दोस्तों एक बार फिर मैं इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ *रोबिन हूड जी* से निवेदन है कि आज की हाजरी लगा दे l


लगा दी गई ................|

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों मैं तो आज रात में ही उपस्थित हूँ, क्या करूं कमबख्त नींद इन अंखियों से कोसों दूर कहीं जाकर लगता है  सो गयी है.

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

अरे हां हाजरी तो में ही लगा रहा हू ,मेरी  कोण लगाई

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## dhanrajk75

हाजिर हूँ मित्र ............

----------


## robin hood

हाजिर हूँ मित्र ............

----------


## dhanrajk75

सभी मित्रो को नमस्कार .हाजरी श्री मान

----------


## robin hood

सभी मित्रो को नमस्कार .हाजरी श्री मान

----------


## robin hood

सभी मित्रो को नमस्कार .हाजरी श्री मान

----------


## santosh143

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

> मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो


लगाई गयी..............

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

_होली की शुभकामनाएँ................_

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## dhanrajk75

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

मेरी भी आज हाजरी लगा लो

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## robin hood

> दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l


किधर गायब हो गए थे डोन् जी

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## man-vakil

*श्रीमान ..आज पुनः आपके समक्ष उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।।।।*

----------


## robin hood

स्वागत हें वकील साब

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## robin hood

उपस्थित महाशय .................

----------


## robin hood

_दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l_

----------


## robin hood

यस सर हाजिर हू

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों  कई दिनों बाद इस महफ़िल में एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ

----------


## -Radhe-

यस सर हाजिर हू

----------


## nirsha

आज से अपन भी रेगुलर ..........

----------


## -Radhe-

> आज से अपन भी रेगुलर ..........


आइये......................................

----------


## -Radhe-

आया हू............................................  ....

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> आया हू............................................  ....


*मुझके भी आ गये*

----------


## Kamal Ji

आज से अपन भी रेगुलर ....

----------


## -Radhe-

आया हू............................................ ....

----------


## kajal pandey

प्रजेन्ट सर .................................................

----------


## -Radhe-

प्रजेंट मेम...................................

----------


## ramsingh111

आया हु सरजी .............................

----------


## -Radhe-

नमस्कार.............................

----------


## The Hacker

अरे हाजरी लगानी तो भूल ही गया था.. हाजिर हूँ :)

----------


## nirsha

हाज़िर हो गया हूँ

----------


## S SUNDER

yes sir................

----------


## vedant thakur

लब्बैक.......................

----------


## nirsha

हाज़िर हूँ ............

----------


## -Radhe-

प्रजेंट मेम...................................

----------


## nirsha

आज हाज़िर हूँ ............

----------


## -Radhe-

प्रजेंट मेम...................................

----------


## Krishna

प्रजेंट ................

----------


## S SUNDER

*प्रजेंट ................*

----------


## nirsha

उपस्थित हूँ ..............

----------


## -Radhe-

प्रजेंट चचा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## -Radhe-

आएला,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nirsha

उपस्थित ............

----------


## -Radhe-

come....................................

----------


## -Radhe-

come....................................

----------


## Teach Guru

_हाजिर हूँ मित्रों..........._

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों..
मैं हाजिर हूँ.

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों ..
मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ .

----------


## DIWANA DON

उपस्थित ............

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं उपस्थित हु आज आप सभी के साथ

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## neeraj1234

Yes Sir, I'm Present.

----------


## King_khan

*आज तो मै भी आया हूँ |*

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों एक बार फिर इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

हम भी हाजिर हैं साहिब........

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , आज फिर मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार .. मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ हु .

----------


## satya_anveshi

मैं भी आया हूँ............................
लगा लेना मेरी भी.................... हाजिरी.......

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों.. आप सभी के साथ मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हु.*

----------


## nirsha

उपस्थित ..............

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज फिर से उपस्थित हु, आप सभी के साथ*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , आज फिर मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , आज फिर मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्ते दोस्तों , इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आज फिर मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## Vrinda

मैं भी प्रकट हो गयी हूँ....

----------


## nirsha

यस सर ...................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार 
सुप्रभात 
दोस्तों मैं हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## DIWANA DON

*इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं आज एक बार फिर आप सब दोस्तों के साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं भी आज हाजिर हु आप सभी  के बीच*

----------


## ashwanimale

हुन हमरी भी प्रीजेंत लगाई जाए

----------


## virat143

हमारी भी प्रेजेंट लगा दो

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार , सुप्रभात 
दोस्तों मैं आज भी उपस्थित हु आप सभी के बीच

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज तो मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ भाइयों और बहनों........

----------


## DIWANA DON

*वाह दोस्तों ...........एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल आपके साथ रहने का मौका मिला है l*

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी साथ उपस्थित हु.

----------


## virat143

प्रेजेंट सर .. हजारी लगा दीजिये मेरी भी

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , एक बार फिर इस रंगीन महफ़िल में हम सब एक साथ हैं*

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों....*

----------


## DIWANA DON

एक बार फिर मुझे इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आप लोगो के साथ रहने का मौका मिला है l

----------


## virat143

जी प्रेजेंट हैं हम भी

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार ,
सुप्रभात 

मैं भी आ गया हु यारो*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु .*

----------


## ingole

*सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु.*

----------


## ashwanimale

*सभी मंचासीनों को माले का  नमस्कार ,
सुप्रभात 

मैं भी आ गया हु यारो*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपका साथ , एक बार मेरे साथ है l*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*एक बार फिर आप लोगो का साथ मुझे इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मिला है l*

----------


## MoonLight

मैं  भी आ गयी हु डॉन जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> मैं  भी आ गयी हु डॉन जी



*आपका स्वागत है .............दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल के प्रथम दिन की बहुत बहुत बधाई दिल से*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, देर से हाजिरी के लिए क्षमा करना .. वैसे मैं आज आया हुआ हु , सुबह से ही रोज की तरह*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*जय श्री राम दोस्तों , आपके साथ रहने का मौका एक बार फिर मिला है l*

----------


## ingole

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हूँ.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सभी दोस्तों को नमन वन्दे, मैं भी आज आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हूँ.<<<<

----------


## MoonLight

> *आपका स्वागत है .............दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल के प्रथम दिन की बहुत बहुत बधाई दिल से*


जी धन्यवाद डॉन जी

----------


## MoonLight

मैं  भी उपस्थित हु

----------


## MoonLight

हाज़िर हु मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मुझे आपके साथ रहने का एक बार फिर सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों मैं आज भी उपस्थित हूँ आप सभी के साथ*

----------


## MoonLight

श्याम वाली कक्षा में मेरी भी हाजिरी लगायी जाए

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों , अपनी इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ रहने का आज फिर सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्ते दोस्तों, मैं भी हाजिर हूँ.*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हूँ..*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*जय श्री राम दोस्तों , एक बार फिर इस महफ़िल में , मुझे आपके साथ रहने का गौरव प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## robin hood

आएला ..................................................  ......

----------


## ashwanimale

*नमस्कार दोस्तों ,* *मैं भी आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हूँ..*

----------


## ramsingh111

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हूँ..*

----------


## ingole

*आ गया , आ गया यारो मैं आज फिर से आ गया*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मुझे भी आपके साथ रहने का आज फिर सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## ramsingh111

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हूँ..*

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी आज आ गया हु*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों आज की दूसरी पारी में भी मैं आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

राधे राधे मैं भी आज आ गया हु<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## DIWANA DON

*जय श्री राम , दोस्तों हमारी इस रंगीन महफिल में मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं भी आ गया हु*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*जय श्री राम , दोस्तों आज एक बार फिर आप लोगों के साथ रहने का मुझे सौभाग्य मिला है l*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , हाजिर हु मैं आज भी*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वन्दे मित्रो , एक बार फिर मुझे आपके साथ रहने का मौका मिला है l*

----------


## MoonLight

उपस्थित हु मैं भी

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , आज एक बार फिर इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ रहने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## ingole

*मैं आज भी हाजिर हु मित्रो*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों ,    मुझे एक बार फिर आपके साथ रहने का सौभाग्य मिला है l*

----------


## virat143

मैं विराट फॉर्म पर हाज़िर हु

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं एक बार फिर आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु.*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं फिर से आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु,,*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मुझे एक बार फिर आपके साथ रहने का सौभाग्य मिला है l*

----------


## MoonLight

हाजिर हु फोर्मवासियो

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों मैं फिर से हाजिर हो गया हु*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दुर्गा पूजा महोत्सव की बहुत बहुत शुभ कामनाओं के साथ मैं इस महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ l*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब  मैं आज  हाजिर हो गया हु>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## DIWANA DON

*शुभ प्रभात दोस्तों , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मुझे आपके साथ रहने का एक बार फिर सौभाग्य प्राप्त हुआ है l*

----------


## virat143

हाजिर हु जनाब

----------


## nirsha

आज अपनी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लें

----------


## comred756

लाल सलाम के साथ मैँ भी उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु ..*

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों ,आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## virat143

मैं भी आज फिर से आपके साथ हु

----------


## nirsha

आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ

----------


## virat143

आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ आप सब का साथ देने के लिए

----------


## ingole

*हम भी हाजिर हूँ जनाब ...*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार मित्रों , आपके साथ रहने का आज फिर मुझे सौभाग्य मिला है l*

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार आज फिर उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## ingole

*मैं भी आ गया दोस्तों*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## ingole

*आज इतना लेट कैसे हो गए दीवाना जी , अब फाइन लगेगा..*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब<<<<<<<<<<<< मैँ भी आ गया

----------


## ingole

_नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हु_

----------


## nirsha

> _नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज फिर से आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हु_


नमस्कार जी आज फिर हाज़िर हो गया

----------


## ingole

*मेरी आज की उपस्थित अभी दर्ज कर लें जनाब , क्यूंकि कल आ पाना तो मुश्किल लग रहा है .*

----------


## ashwanimale

आप सभी के साथ हाजिर हु मैं

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज भी हाजिर हो गया हु*

----------


## virat143

present / हाज़िर हु

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आज एक बार फिर उपस्थित हूँ*

----------


## nirsha

दो दिन की गैरहाजिरी के बाद आज हाजिर हूँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं  भी आज हाजिर हूँ, सोचा तो था की दो तीन दिन की छुट्टी चला जाऊं लेकिन फिर माहौल शांत दिखा तो विचार त्याग दिया.*

----------


## ingole

*अब दुसरा दिन शुरू हो गया है इसलिए मेरी आज की भी हाजिरी लगा ली जाए, सबसे पहले*

----------


## loolugupta

​bhai meri hajiri kaun lega ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## nirsha

आज एक बार फिर उपस्थित हूँ कल भी उपस्थित था पर हाजिरी लगाना भूल गया

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं भी हाजिर हूँ आज.*

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार मित्रों, मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु.*

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार आज फिर से उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## loolugupta

भाई लोगो मई भी हाजिर हु

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

में भी आ गया जनाब <<<<<<

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं  आपके सभी के साथ आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ.

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों आज मैं लेट हो गया

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरी आज की अटेंडेंस के साथ पीछे दो दिन की भी लगा लीजिए मित्रों.........
(कभी मैं न आ पाऊं तो कोई प्रोक्सी लगा दिया करो यार......... :p:)

----------


## MoonLight

namaskaar dosto i am present

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों आज भी आ ही गया

----------


## ingole

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों..

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

में भी हाजीर हूँ हुंजुर<<<<<<<<जनाब

----------


## Shri Vijay

*​जयहिन्द..........*

----------


## nirsha

मित्रो आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ ...

----------


## nirsha

मित्रो आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ ...

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों, दो तीन दिन के आराम के बाद आज मैं हाजिर हु आप सभी के साथ

----------


## nirsha

मैं आज फिर आ गया .........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं आज फिर दौड़ते दोड़ते आ गया ........<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं हाजिर हु आज फिर से.

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों मैं फिर से आ गया

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार दोस्तों , आज भी हाज़िर हो गया

----------


## ingole

*सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार, मैं आज आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं तो आ कर  एक पोस्ट कर भी चुका हूँ यह दूसरी पोस्ट है.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार, मैं आज आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हु.

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार दोस्तों , आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं हाजिर हु.

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी हाजिर हु. मेरी उपस्थिती दर्ज की जाए .

----------


## gulabo

मेरी भी उपस्थिति लिखे !

----------


## Kamal Ji

भाई मैं रोज़ रोज़ आपके ऑफिस नही आ सकता.
हाजिरी के लिए अपना कोई पीऍन भेज दिया करो......

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आज भी आप सभी साथ में उपस्थित हु.

----------


## ingole

मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## ashwanimale

और पीछे-पीछे मैं भी आया मित्रों।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं आज फिर से हाजिर हु जनाब <<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

फिर वही बात ....मेरे से यहाँ रोज़ रोज़ नही आया जाता. न मैं शुरू से दफ्तरों के चक्कर काटे हैं.

----------


## Munneraja

दीपावली के दिन की मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर लीजिए 
मेरी तरफ से दीपावली की शुभकामनाएं स्वीकार कीजिये

----------


## ashwanimale

पीछे-पीछे मैं भी आया दोस्तों

----------


## AvinashiK

Happy Diwali doston

----------


## Kamal Ji

लिख लो अपने रजिस्टर पर ....

----------


## nirsha

एक हफ्ते की छुट्टी के बाद आज फिर उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## loolugupta

present sir ajki haziri

----------


## navneet01

अपनी भी हाजिरी लगा लें

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं भी हाजिर हु आज.

----------


## navneet01

आज की हाजिरी भी लगा ही लें

----------


## ingole

मैं भी आया हुआ हूँ आज, हाजिरी रजिस्टर पर धूल नहीं जमने दूंगा.

----------


## nirsha

मेरी भी उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये

----------


## navneet01

आज भी मेरी हाजिरी लगा लें

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज भी हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के साथ

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज भी हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के साथ :861:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, आज की पहली हाजिर के साथ मे भी हाजिर हु* :878:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

नमस्कार दोस्तों, आज की पहली हाजिर के साथ मे भी हाजिर हु

----------


## ingole

मैं भी उपस्थित हु मित्रों, आज कुछ कम समय दे सका हूँ.:1057:

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों , आज फिर उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## loolugupta

प्रजेंट सर ...............

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, आज की पहली हाजिर के साथ मे भी हाजिर हु* :878:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मैं भी आया हुआ हूँ आज, हाजिरी रजिस्टर पर धूल नहीं जमने दूंगा

----------


## loolugupta

मुझे क्या आप लोग मुझे भूल गए मै भी तो हाज़िर हु

----------


## navneet01

नमस्कार दोस्तों आज मैं भी आप सभी के साथ हाज़िर हूँ

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं भी हाजिर हूँ आज आप सभी के साथ..*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मै भी हाज़िर हु 						*

----------


## Kamal Ji

लो एक और नई बात................. पहले हाजरी लगवा लूँ, फिर बताउंगा.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

राधे राधे जनाब, मै भी हाज़िर हु 				<<<<<<<<<

----------


## loolugupta

hare krishna hare krishna mai bhi to hu janab

----------


## loolugupta

aaj subah ki haziri le le janab

----------


## MoonLight

आई ऍम बैक..................

----------


## sushilnkt

उपलब्ध हे ....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज भी उपलब्ध हूँ ..!

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> आज भी उपलब्ध हूँ ..!


*बस एक पोस्ट के लिये* :878:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *बस एक पोस्ट के लिये* :878:


:laugh:  :laugh:    :laugh:

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> :laugh:  :laugh:    :laugh:


*अब तु इस सुत्र को चोपाल बनाना चाहता हे तो कोई बात नही 
भाई मेरी शाम की प्रजेन्ट नोट कर लेना*

----------


## ingole

_नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज भी हाजिर हूँ.._

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज भी उपलब्ध हूँ ..!

----------


## navneet01

आज लेट वाली हाजिरी ...........

----------


## loolugupta

मेरी भी तो हाजिरी ले ले जनाब

----------


## navneet01

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मेरी आज की हाजिरी लगा दें

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज लेट वाली हाजिरी ...........

----------


## Munneraja

> आज लेट वाली हाजिरी ...........


आधे दिन की हाजिरी कटेगी

----------


## jalwa

आज पहली बार हाजरी लगा रहा हूँ...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> आधे दिन की हाजिरी कटेगी


अभी भाभी को फोन लगाउंगा तो आगे पीछे आधे पुरे दिन सबकी हाजिरी बन जाएगी :250:



> आज पहली बार हाजरी लगा रहा हूँ...


सदा सुहागन रहिये हलवा जी ..... और महफिल जमाए रखिये :100: :100:

----------


## jalwa

> सदा सुहागन रहिये हलवा जी ..... और महफिल जमाए रखिये :100:


:176:  ये आशीर्वाद है ?    :300:    या शाप है?     :94:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> :176:  ये आशीर्वाद है ?    :300:    या शाप है?     :94:


कैसी  बात करते हैं हल.... मेरा मतबल जलवा जी ...वो तो जरा बटन मिस्टेक हो गया :central 41:

----------


## jalwa

> कैसी  बात करते हैं हल.... मेरा मतबल जलवा जी ...वो तो जरा बटन मिस्टेक हो गया :central 41:


मिस्टेक हो गया था तब तो ठीक है .... वरना....


...



.

.
.

.
.

.
. वर्ना मैं क्या बिगाड़ सकता था?

----------


## navneet01

मेरी आज की हाजिरी भी लगा लें

----------


## jalwa

> मेरी आज की हाजिरी भी लगा लें



लग गई आपकी हाजरी...  (और साथ साथ मेरी भी.. )

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों , आज चार पांच दिन की छुट्टी के बाद उपस्थिति दर्ज कर दें

----------


## jalwa

> नमस्कार मित्रों , आज चार पांच दिन की छुट्टी के बाद उपस्थिति दर्ज कर दें



हो गई जी दर्ज... आगे से ध्यान रखना .. ज्यादा छुट्टी नहीं चलेंगी..

----------


## Shri Vijay

*हम भी हाजिर हैं........*

----------


## jalwa

> *हम भी हाजिर हैं........*


जानकार प्रसन्नता हुई की आप भी हाजिर हैं.. स्वागत है आपका.

----------


## ingole

सभी भिडू लोग को .... , अपुन आज आयेला है..

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं वी आ गया वाँ .

----------


## jalwa

> सभी भिडू लोग को .... , अपुन आज आयेला है..





> मैं वी आ गया वाँ .


आज भी आ ही गए हो तो अब क्या कर सकते हैं? अब तो झेलना ही पड़ेगा....

जब झेलना ही पडेगा तो मुझे भी झेलो.. मैं भी आ गया हूँ.

----------


## jalwa

रात्रि कालीन हाजरी, 

उपस्थित हूँ जी.....

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वंदे दोस्तों ,  बाद मैं भी इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## loolugupta

अरे दिवानो मुझे पहचानो मै हु कौन

----------


## loolugupta

मै हु डॉन मै हु डॉन

----------


## DIWANA DON

> अरे दिवानो मुझे पहचानो मै हु कौन





> मै हु डॉन मै हु डॉन



*डॉन , दीवाना डॉन आज भी इस रंगीन महफ़िल का तलबगार है।  आज भी आया हूँ। 
*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*आज भी मैं आप सबके साथ हूँ दोस्तों*

----------


## nirsha

काफी दिनों बाद आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ ..............

----------


## ashwanimale

रोजाना कि तरह आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ ..............

----------


## ingole

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों ..

----------


## loolugupta

हाय हाय मुझे भूल गए क्या

----------


## ingole

*नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं उपस्थित हूँ आप सभी के साथ*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मै हु डॉन मै हु डॉन


आप हैं.... लोलू --लोलू--लोलू और लोलू गुप्ता जी.
डान क्यों बने जा रहे हैं ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

आ तो मैं जाता हूँ कभी कभी पर यहाँ हाजरी नही लगवाता.

----------


## loolugupta

> आ तो मैं जाता हूँ कभी कभी पर यहाँ हाजरी नही लगवाता.


फिर तो जनाब गैर हाजिरी के कारन मास्टर साब नाम काट देंगे

----------


## loolugupta

> आप हैं.... लोलू --लोलू--लोलू और लोलू गुप्ता जी.
> डान क्यों बने जा रहे हैं ?


ये हाजिरी देने का नया स्टाइल है ज़नाब

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं हाजिर हूँ आप सभी के साथ , साल के इस आखिरी दिन में....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> फिर तो जनाब गैर हाजिरी के कारन मास्टर साब नाम काट देंगे


मास्टर साब कल का नाम काटते आज काट दें...

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये हाजिरी देने का नया स्टाइल है ज़नाब


नही जी अप डॉन बनना चाहते थे आपको डॉन बनने से रोक रहा था....

----------


## jalwa

वर्ष 2013 की अंतिम उपस्थिती दर्ज कारवा रहा हूँ....

----------


## ingole

मैं नए साल की प्रथम उपस्थिती दर्ज करवा रहा हूँ.. :):

----------


## jalwa

नए साल की द्वितीय उपस्थिती दर्ज कर लीजिये जनाब।

----------


## ingole

नमस्कार दोस्तों, मैं आज भी आप सभी के साथ उपस्थित हूँ..

----------


## DIWANA DON

*साल की मेरी प्रथम हाजरी आप सब के साथ इस रंगीन महफिल मे है ।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

KL K BAAD SE AAJ ABHI TK MERE SIVAA KYAA KOYI BHI NHI AAYAA?

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## loolugupta

jai hooo siyaram ki

----------


## loolugupta

jai hooooooooooo radhesyam ki

----------


## loolugupta

jai hooooooooooooo bambai dhaam ki

----------


## loolugupta

i hai i hai ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## loolugupta

bamabai nagariyaa tu dekh baabuaa

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों ...आज मैं हाज़िर हूँ

----------


## nirsha

आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाए ...............

----------


## loolugupta

> आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाए ...............


mujhe kya bhul gaye meri haziri bhi to darz kare

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## nirsha

आज भी हाज़िर हूँ दोस्तों .............

----------


## nirsha

नमस्कार मित्रों , आज फिर हाज़िर हूँ ................

----------


## loolugupta

mhaari haaziri kon levega zanaab me bhi to haazir hu naa

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ ।

----------


## loolugupta

ho ho ho haazir hunaa

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों* *मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल* *आपके साथ मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

जनाब आज में भी मोजूद हूँ <<<<<<

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## nirsha

मित्रों आज काफी दिनों बाद फिर हाज़िर हूँ .............

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ

----------


## nirsha

आज भी हाज़िर हूँ .................

----------


## satya_anveshi

आज तो मैं भी हाजिर हूँ।

----------


## nirsha

आज भी हाज़िर हूँ .................

----------


## ashwanimale

और मैं भी हाजिर

----------


## satya_anveshi

और मैं भी हाजिर हूँ.........

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों आपके साथ मैं भी इस रंगीन महफिल मे हाजिर हूँ*

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों मैं भी* *आपके साथ* *इस रंगीन महफिल  मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## virat143

नमस्कार दोस्तों हाज़िर हूँ मैं

----------


## Aeolian

दोस्तों हाजिर हु मैं

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों मैं भी आपके साथ मे हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## virat143

मैं भी हाज़िर हु इंगोले जी आपको देखकर मन अति प्रसन्न हो गया

----------


## ashwanimale

*मैं भी हाजिर हूँ ।*

----------


## Aeolian

मैं भी हाजिर हु

----------


## virat143

मैं भी आ गया हु

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफिल मे मैं एकबार फिर आपके साथ हूँ ।*

----------


## Aeolian

मैं भी  आ गया।

----------


## virat143

हाज़िर हूँ  जनाब

----------


## S SUNDER

आज की प्रथम हाजरी मेरी

----------


## Aeolian

तो दूसरी हाजिरी मेरी दर्ज करे.

----------


## virat143

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमस्कार दोस्तों , आज एक बार फिर दोस्तों की रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं आप सब के साथ हूँ .*

----------


## virat143

हाज़िर हूँ जनाब

----------


## Aeolian

मैं आ गया हु।

----------


## Aeolian

YES SIR......

----------


## skmalik

*मै तो चला सोने कल मिलेगे सभी को शुभ रात्री*

----------


## Aeolian

लो मै  आ गया .

----------


## Aeolian

yesssssssssssssssir

----------


## Aeolian

aaj bhi aa gaya hu

----------


## nirsha

काफी दिनों बाद , आज हाज़िर हो गया

----------


## Aeolian

काफी दिनों बाद हाज़िर हो गया

----------


## nirsha

आज फिर हाज़िर है ..............

----------


## nirsha

आज भी हाज़िर ..............

----------


## nirsha

आज भी ...............

----------


## Aeolian

hum bhii .........

----------


## nirsha

हाज़िर हैं .................

----------


## DIWANA DON

*कई दिनों बाद आज दोस्तों की इस महफ़िल में,मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ*

----------


## santosh143

३ साल बाद वापस आया हु भाई

----------


## Rajat Vynar

हाज़िर हुज़ूर!

----------


## danzerzone1980

एक बार फिर देश के तथाकथित भाँडो ने अपनी औकात बता दी है पाकिस्तान के पेशावर मैं मरे गए लोगों की सहायता करके

----------


## Manavji

हाज़िर हैं .................

----------


## gill1313

भाई मई तो जहाँ ही रहा हूँ
पर लिख नहीं पाया माफ़ करना

----------


## Krishna

उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाय  |

----------


## anita

मेरी भी उपस्थिति

----------


## MALLIKA

*लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी*

----------


## anita

मेरी भी उपस्थिति लगा दो

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस सूत्र पर अपनी उपस्थिति हमेशा दर्ज करवाएं ।


*4*

----------


## anita

जी  बिलकुल जी 

मेरी भी कर लो जी 

सुबह ०९:५८ से ०५:१५ तक की  :)

----------


## DIWANA DON

> जी  बिलकुल जी 
> 
> मेरी भी कर लो जी 
> 
> सुबह ०९:५८ से ०५:१५ तक की  :)



हुई जी हुई । आपकी हाजरी दर्ज हो गई ।

----------


## yaarhaina

namaskar dosto

----------


## ravi chacha

उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाय |

----------


## MALLIKA

_मेरी भी_ उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाय |

----------


## anita

मेरी फिर से दर्ज कर लो जी

----------


## MALLIKA

> मेरी फिर से दर्ज कर लो जी


डबल हाजिरी      


ओवर टाइम की हाजिरी है ये !

----------


## Shree Ji

anita जी ने तो वाकई कमाल कर दिया.....

----------


## alymax

> डबल हाजिरी      
> 
> 
> ओवर टाइम की हाजिरी है ये !


yae boss............

----------


## anita

लो जी फिर से मेरी हाजरी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> लो जी फिर से मेरी हाजरी




दूसरी शिफ्ट में स्वागत है

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम .........

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों ।

आजकी हाजरी लगाओ जी ।

----------


## kajal pandey

लो जी ........... मेरी हाजरी

----------


## anita

मेरी भी लगा लो जी आज की हाजरी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> लो जी ........... मेरी हाजरी





> मेरी भी लगा लो जी आज की हाजरी



हुई जी आपकी हाजरी ।

----------


## nirsha

मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों

----------


## anita

> मैं भी हाजिर हूँ दोस्तों



स्वागत है आपका

----------


## ks patak

mai bhi hazir hu dosto

----------


## anita

> mai bhi hazir hu dosto


लग गयी इ हाजरी आपकी 

स्वागत है

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी उपस्थति  दर्ज की जाये !

----------


## anita

मेरी तो दूसरी बार की लगा लो जी

----------


## Aeolian

मैं तो कल आऊँगा।

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी उपस्थति दर्ज की जाये !

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों , दिल से ।

आजकी उपस्थिति लगाओ ।

----------


## anita

हाज़िर हु जी मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

> हाज़िर हु जी मैं


दूसरी शिफ्ट में मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## anita

हाज़िर हु जी मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ......

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज की हाजरी लगालो । जी ।

----------


## anita

> आज की हाजरी लगालो । जी ।



लेट लगेगी जी आज की तो

----------


## DIWANA DON

> लेट लगेगी जी आज की तो




हाँ जी । सुबह आया था पर हाजरी नही लगवा पाया ।

अब लेट ही लगेगी ।

सॉरी ।

----------


## anita

मैं फिर से आ गयी

----------


## ravi chacha

> मैं फिर से आ गयी


हम तो यही पर है

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी हाजिरी दर्ज की जाए !

----------


## DIWANA DON

अंतिम शिफ्ट में उपस्थित हूँ ।

हाजरी लगाओ जी ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## anita

मैं भी हु जी हाज़िर फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

> मैं भी हु जी हाज़िर फिर से



लग गई जी ।
आपकी हाजरी ।

----------


## anita

> लग गई जी ।
> आपकी हाजरी ।



धनयवाद जी................

----------


## DIWANA DON

> धनयवाद जी................



स्वागत जी .....

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी मंच पे मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

हाज़िर हु जी मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों इस महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी  आज की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाए !

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ l

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

Present dost.........................

----------


## DIWANA DON

तीसरी मजलिस में उपस्थित हूँ जी ।

----------


## SS SHARMA

हम भी हाजिर हैं ।

----------


## anita

हिंदी विचार मंच की प्रशासिका की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये

----------


## DIWANA DON

> हिंदी विचार मंच की प्रशासिका की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये




आधी ही लगेगी । अभी जाने के समय पूरी हाजरी नही होगी ।

----------


## chulbuli

हमार भी कर लो मारक।

----------


## chulbuli

> आधी ही लगेगी । अभी जाने के समय पूरी हाजरी नही होगी ।


तोए की। चोथाई लगवाई दें

----------


## DIWANA DON

> तोए की। चोथाई लगवाई दें




आप मेरी तो पूरी अनुपस्थिति भी लगवा सकती हो । बसन्ती तोहार खासम खास जो रही ।

----------


## anita

हिंदी विचार मंच की प्रशासिका की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये


मंच के वरिष्ठ सदस्य  Teach Guru जी की मंच पे   उपस्थिति  के लिए हार्दिक आभार

----------


## chulbuli

हमउ भी आए गए

----------


## ravi chacha

> हमउ भी आए गए


क्या आप ने पढाई भी इसी भाषा में की थी ?

----------


## Teach Guru

> हिंदी विचार मंच की प्रशासिका की उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाये
> 
> 
> मंच के वरिष्ठ सदस्य  Teach Guru जी की मंच पे   उपस्थिति  के लिए हार्दिक आभार


*आपका आभार, आज बहुत दिनों बाद समय मिला तो हाजिर हो गए।*

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी हाजिरी दर्ज की जाए !

----------


## anita

> *आपका आभार, आज बहुत दिनों बाद समय मिला तो हाजिर हो गए।*


मंच पे आते रहा करे नियमित तौर से, मंच परिवार को आपकी कमी खलती है 


धन्यवाद

----------


## MALLIKA

> *आपका आभार, आज बहुत दिनों बाद समय मिला तो हाजिर हो गए।*


आपसे बहुत दिनों के बाद मिलाना हुआ !
पुराने मित्रो को देख कर अच्छा लगता है !

----------


## ravi chacha

> हमउ भी आए गए


काये री बिन्ना तनक इते तो आओ हम से बत्याबे 

हमाये इते भी सागर में बुंदेलखंड की ठेट भाषा चालत है मनो जा भाषा भेंस चराबे वाले गवांर अनपढ़ जादा बोलत है 

अब हम भी जई भाषा बोल्हे इते  कायेसे हमे भी हिंदी नई आउत है

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , एक बार फिर मैं आपके साथ हूँ । दिल से ।

----------


## S SUNDER

कई दिनों बाद मेरी भी प्रेजेंट हुई है यहाँ ।

----------


## anita

> कई दिनों बाद मेरी भी प्रेजेंट हुई है यहाँ ।


स्वागत है आपका मित्र

----------


## DIWANA DON

> कई दिनों बाद मेरी भी प्रेजेंट हुई है यहाँ ।





> स्वागत है आपका मित्र


आये और चले भी गए ।

----------


## anita

अरे आज मैंने हाजरी नहीं लगाई है

लो जी अब लगा दो मेरी हाजरी

----------


## ravi chacha

हमउ भी आए गए

----------


## xman

मेरी भी हाजिर हूँ

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी भी हाजरी लगा लो जी !

----------


## chulbuli

हमार भी परेजेंट लगाई लो

----------


## anita

फिर से आ गयी मैं

----------


## MALLIKA

मेरी फिर से हाजिरी  लगा को !

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों , दिल से ।

इस रंगीन महफ़िल में सब दोस्तों के बीच मैं एक बार फिर उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## anita

मैं भी आ गयी फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

> मैं भी आ गयी फिर से



इंतजार खत्म ....

----------


## chulbuli

हम भी। । । ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> हम भी। । । ।



आपकी कमी भी पूरी हुई । स्वागत है ।

----------


## chulbuli

राधे राधे। आई गए हम

----------


## Teach Guru

फिर से हम हाजिर है।

----------


## Teach Guru

> आपसे बहुत दिनों के बाद मिलाना हुआ !
> पुराने मित्रो को देख कर अच्छा लगता है !


मुझे भी, लेकिन अब वक्त नहीं मिलता।

----------


## anita

मेरी आज की हाजरी 

आज फिर देर हो गयी बारिश की वजह से

----------


## anita

आ गयी जी आ गयी मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों , दिल से ।

आप सब के साथ , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> नमन दोस्तों , दिल से ।
> 
> आप सब के साथ , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में उपस्थित हूँ ।



स्वागत है जी आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है जी आपका



धन्यवाद जी , दिल से

----------


## ravi bhai

आज मैं हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

> आज मैं हाजिर हु दोस्तों


स्वागत है मित्र , दिल से ।

----------


## SS SHARMA

सुबह की पहली हाजरी मेरी ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

दूसरे नम्बर पर ही सही । हाजरी तो लगाओ ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> सुबह की पहली हाजरी मेरी ।



शर्मा जी प्रात: काल की प्रथम हाजरी का इनाम +++ का कायदा बनता है ।

----------


## ravi bhai

सुबह की  हाजरी मेरी

----------


## anita

हाज़िर हु मैं

----------


## chulbuli

हम भी आए गए । । ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> हाज़िर हु मैं





> हम भी आए गए । । ।



आप आये बहार आई

----------


## anita

आ गयी जी आ गयी मैं फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आप सबके साथ हूँ । दिल से ।

----------


## anita

> दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आप सबके साथ हूँ । दिल से ।


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है आपका



धन्यवाद जी । दिल से ।

----------


## chulbuli

देर हुई गई पर आ ही। गए

----------


## ravi chacha

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी मैं

----------


## Vrinda

> मैं भी प्रकट हो गयी हूँ....


एक नई शुरुआत के लिए

----------


## anita

> एक नई शुरुआत के लिए


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## ravi chacha

> एक नई शुरुआत के लिए


आप को देख कर मजा आ गया जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> एक नई शुरुआत के लिए



बहुत बहुत स्वागत । दिल से ।

----------


## MALLIKA

*लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी*

----------


## anita

> *लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी*


मंच की मल्लिका का स्वागत है

----------


## DIWANA DON

> *लीजिये दोस्तों मैंने भी अपनी हाजिरी लगा दी*





> मंच की मल्लिका का स्वागत है



जी हाँ । स्वागत तो होना ही चाहिए ।

----------


## MALLIKA

> मंच की मल्लिका का स्वागत है





> जी हाँ । स्वागत तो होना ही चाहिए ।


आप मित्रो का दिल से हार्दिक धन्यवाद !

----------


## Vrinda

> आप को देख कर मजा आ गया जी


धन्यवाद। कैसे हैं आप?

----------


## chulbuli

परेजेन्ट हूँ। । । ।

----------


## anita

आ गयी जी आ गयी मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

दूसरी मजलिस के अंतिम पड़ाव पर उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई

----------


## anita

> हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये भाई


आज बड़ी देर से लगाई जी

----------


## ravi chacha

> आज बड़ी देर से लगाई जी


कल रात से बिजली नही है

----------


## anita

लो जी मैं फिर आ गयी

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## ravi chacha

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## Vrinda

प्रेज़ेंट टीचर।

----------


## xman

हम भी आ गए आज |

----------


## anita

मैं भी आ गयी जी

----------


## anita

आ गयी जी मैं फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

अलविदा दोस्तों । जाते जाते उपस्थिति तो लगवा ही लूँ ।

एक बार फिर अलविदा । शुभ रात्रि ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

अलविदा दोस्तों । जाते जाते उपस्थिति तो लगवा ही लूँ ।

एक बार फिर अलविदा । शुभ रात्रि ।

----------


## anita

> अलविदा दोस्तों । जाते जाते उपस्थिति तो लगवा ही लूँ ।
> 
> एक बार फिर अलविदा । शुभ रात्रि ।



बड़ी जल्दी चले गए

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## ravi chacha

प्रतीत हो रहा है कि आज प्रथम उपस्थिति मेरी ही है ………

----------


## anita

मैं भी उपस्थित हु

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## anita

> आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो


खुश-आमदीद 
.......................

----------


## anita

आ गयी जी मैं फिर से

----------


## MALLIKA

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आप सब के साथ उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> मैं भी दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आप सब के साथ उपस्थित हूँ ।



खुश-आमदीद 
.............

----------


## DIWANA DON

> खुश-आमदीद 
> .............



धन्यवाद जी । दिल से ।

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी मैं

----------


## anita

आ गयी मैं फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज एक बार फिर सभी दोस्तों के साथ मैं भी हाजिर हूँ ।

----------


## chulbuli

आए गए हम।

राधे राधे

----------


## DIWANA DON

> आए गए हम।
> 
> राधे राधे



राधे राधे ।

स्वागत है ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> आए गए हम।
> 
> राधे राधे



राधे राधे ।

स्वागत है ।

----------


## Vrinda

गुड  मोर्निंग फोरम.....

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों । उपस्थित हूँ आप सब के साथ ।

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी मैं

----------


## DIWANA DON

> उपस्थित हु जी मैं



हुजूर आते आते बहुत देर करदी ।

----------


## SS SHARMA

हाजर सा'ब     .

----------


## anita

> हाजर सा'ब     .


स्वागत है जी आपका

----------


## SS SHARMA

> स्वागत है जी आपका



आपका शुक्रिया ।

----------


## S SUNDER

*जय श्री राम ..*

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ..

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वन्दे दोस्तों । दिल से ।*

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं फिर से

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों ।

*दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं ; एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ ।*

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरी हाजिरी दर्ज की जाए !

----------


## MALLIKA

हमारी हाज़िरी भी लगा दीजिये

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आएला !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं

----------


## ADORABLE

*मेरी भी अटेंडेंस लगा लो !*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों । इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं फिर से

----------


## chulbuli

हमरा फोन ठीक हुई गवा तो हम भी आई लिए

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं

----------


## Vrinda

मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आएला .................

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं फिर से

----------


## ADORABLE

*मेरी भी अटेंडेंस लगा लो !*

----------


## ADORABLE

> आएला !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> आएला .................


*ये कौन सी भाषा है ?*

----------


## anita

> *मेरी भी अटेंडेंस लगा लो !*



स्वागत है आपका

----------


## ADORABLE

> स्वागत है आपका


*आपका भी स्वागत है !*

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन मित्रों ।

इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आज एक बार फिर मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> नमन मित्रों ।
> 
> इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आज एक बार फिर मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ ।


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है आपका



धन्यवाद जी ।       .

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *ये कौन सी भाषा है ?*


present  सर ...............

----------


## Vrinda

परेजेंट हैं  हम भी

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं

----------


## chulbuli

मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## anita

> मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ


स्वागत है तुम्हारा

----------


## ADORABLE

*मेरी भी अटेंडेंस लगा लो !*

----------


## ADORABLE

> present  सर ...............


*कैसे है आप ?*

*आज कल तबियत कैसी है आपकी ?*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *कैसे है आप ?*
> 
> *आज कल तबियत कैसी है आपकी ?*


लाजवाब ...शुक्रिया

----------


## DIWANA DON

लिजिए देरी से ही सही । मैं भी उपस्थित हूँ ।

----------


## chulbuli

हम भी आ गए लुडकते पुडकते

----------


## ravi chacha

आज मैं हाजिर हु दोस्तों

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु जी

----------


## chulbuli

हम भी आ गए । । । ।

----------


## anita

> हम भी आ गए । । । ।


आओ जी स्वागत है

----------


## xman

हम भी हाजिर है

----------


## anita

> हम भी हाजिर है


स्वागत है आपका 

जन्मदिन की शुभकामनाये

----------


## xman

> स्वागत है आपका 
> 
> जन्मदिन की शुभकामनाये


जी धन्यवाद,    आपका

----------


## anita

> जी धन्यवाद,    आपका


आइये चौपाल पे

 स्वागत है आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी उपस्थित हुआ हूँ ।

----------


## Vrinda

प्रेज़ेंट लगा लो मेरी भी

----------


## anita

हाज़िर हु मैं

----------


## chulbuli

> हाज़िर हु मैं


स्वागत है  । । । ।

----------


## anita

> स्वागत है  । । । ।



ओये ये तो मेरा काम है  Bye

----------


## DIWANA DON

> ओये ये तो मेरा काम है  Bye



तो फिर करो स्वागत

मैं भी आ ही गया ।

----------


## anita

> तो फिर करो स्वागत
> 
> मैं भी आ ही गया ।


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है आपका



वाह जी । धन्यवाद । दिल से ।

----------


## ravi chacha

देर हुई गई पर आ ही। गए

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल की तीसरी मज़लिस में एक बार फिर मैं भी आपके साथ हूँ ।

----------


## chulbuli

आ गए हम । । ।।

----------


## ravi chacha

आज हम भी हाजिर है मित्रो

----------


## DIWANA DON

हाजरी तो मेरी भी दर्ज कर लो दोस्तों

----------


## ravi chacha

उपस्थित हु जी

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं भी आ गया हूँ ।

पर स्वागतकर्ता नही दिख रही है 

कहाँ गायब है ??????

----------


## Vrinda

मैं भी आ गई झटपट नाश्ता करती

----------


## anita

मैं भी आ गयी जी

----------


## chulbuli

हम भी आ गए । । । ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

*कई दिनों बाद मेरी हाजरी लगाओ जी*

----------


## anita

> *कई दिनों बाद मेरी हाजरी लगाओ जी*


कहा थे जी ?

कई दिनों में आये, मुझे लगे राजस्थान में बाढ़ आई हुई है तो कही

----------


## Vrinda

मेरी भी हाजिरी लगा लो

----------


## yaarhaina

aj to hamari bhi hajri laga lay

----------


## anita

> aj to hamari bhi hajri laga lay


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## yaarhaina

धन्यवाद अनीता जी ..........................आज तो हमारी भी हाजरी लगा दे

----------


## anita

> धन्यवाद अनीता जी ..........................आज तो हमारी भी हाजरी लगा दे



जी बिलकुल लग गयी जी

----------


## ks patak

हम भी हाज़िर है

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों क्या हो गया कोई हाजरी नहीं लगा रहा है

----------


## suman garg

हमारी भी हाजिरी लगा लो

----------


## DIWANA DON

> हमारी भी हाजिरी लगा लो



*अनीता , मेरी भाभी के साथ साथ मेरी भी हाजरी लगालो ।*

----------


## anita

सबका स्वागत है मंच पे

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों हम भी हाज़िर है

----------


## ks patak

good evening friends

----------


## DIWANA DON

*नमन वंदे दोस्तों ...*

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## ks patak

*oh   hai friends*

----------


## yaarhaina

नमस्कार पाठक जी और दोस्तों

----------


## Saurabh Kumar Jha

*सुप्रभात सबको*

----------


## anita

> *सुप्रभात सबको*


नमस्कार मित्र 

कैसे है आप ?

वैसे सुप्रभात तो कब का हो चूका है

----------


## DIWANA DON

ये क्या 13 - 08 - 2015 के बाद यहाँ कोई भी नही आया क्या ? 

चलो आज एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> ये क्या 13 - 08 - 2015 के बाद यहाँ कोई भी नही आया क्या ? 
> 
> चलो आज एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ ।



क्या बात है डॉन साहब 

स्वागत है आपका

----------


## ks patak

> ये क्या 13 - 08 - 2015 के बाद यहाँ कोई भी नही आया क्या ? 
> 
> चलो आज एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ ।







> क्या बात है डॉन साहब 
> 
> स्वागत है आपका


अनीता जी औए दीवाना दोस्त नमस्कार। हम तो ए तय ही रहे है पर और कोई नहीं आया

----------


## mravay

शुभ संध्या ......!

----------


## ks patak

...........................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## anita

मैं भी आ गयी

----------


## ks patak

> मैं भी आ गयी


नमस्कार अनीता जी हम तो इंतज़ार मे थक गए

----------


## ks patak

..............................................

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता जी हम तो इंतज़ार मे थक गए



हा जी मैं दिन में नहीं आ पाती हु 

मॉफी चाहती हु

----------


## yaarhaina

> हा जी मैं दिन में नहीं आ पाती हु 
> 
> मॉफी चाहती हु


नमस्कार अनीता दोस्त

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता दोस्त



नमस्कार मित्र 

कैसे है आप?

----------


## ks patak

> हा जी मैं दिन में नहीं आ पाती हु 
> 
> मॉफी चाहती हु


माना आप को दिन मे समय नहीं मिलता पर जब भी फोरम पर पधारे तो दुआ सलाम तो बनती है अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> माना आप को दिन मे समय नहीं मिलता पर जब भी फोरम पर पधारे तो दुआ सलाम तो बनती है अनीता जी



जी बिलकुल बनती है जी 

कैसे है आप?

शाम को कोशिश कीजिये आने की

----------


## ks patak

> जी बिलकुल बनती है जी 
> 
> कैसे है आप?
> 
> शाम को कोशिश कीजिये आने की


जी हा बिलकुल कोशिश कराय गे शाम को ए ने की

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## anita

> .......................................



कैसे है पाठक जी ?

----------


## ks patak

> कैसे है पाठक जी ?



हम तो ठीक ही है दोस्त पर आप क्यासी है

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

_नमन वन्दे दोस्तों , आज एक  बार फिर मैं , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ ._

----------


## ks patak

> _नमन वन्दे दोस्तों , आज एक  बार फिर मैं , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में आपके साथ हूँ ._


*नमस्कार दोस्त क्या से है आप बहुत दिन बाद नज़ा ए है*

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////

----------


## onepolitician

उपस्थिति लगा दो...

----------


## virat143

विराट भी हाज़िर है जनाब

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## MoonLight

प्रेजेंट ........

----------


## virat143

गुड़ इवनिंग शाम की हाज़िरी लगाइये विराट की

----------


## anita

आप सब का स्वागत है मंच पे

----------


## ks patak

> आप सब का स्वागत है मंच पे


दिवाली की बहुत-बहुत शुब्कमओ के साथ अनीता जी

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## anita

सभी सदस्यों का मंच पे स्वागत है

----------


## ks patak

> सभी सदस्यों का मंच पे स्वागत है


नमस्कार अनीता जी अब तो आप का स्वागत कर न पड़े ग फोरम पर

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता जी अब तो आप का स्वागत कर न पड़े ग फोरम पर



मजबूरी है मित्र 
दिन में नहीं आ पाती हु 

पर शाम को मैं उपस्थित रहती हु

----------


## virat143

हाज़िर हु ,,,,,

----------


## DIWANA DON

हाँ जी । एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> हाँ जी । एक बार फिर दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में मैं आपके साथ हूँ ।



कैसे है आप ?

बहुत दिनों बाद आये आप

----------


## DIWANA DON

> कैसे है आप ?
> 
> बहुत दिनों बाद आये आप



जी मस्त हूँ ।

व्यक्तिगत कारणों से मंच पर नही आ स्का ।

इसके लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा ।

----------


## anita

> जी मस्त हूँ ।
> 
> व्यक्तिगत कारणों से मंच पर नही आ स्का ।
> 
> इसके लिए माफ़ी चाहूँगा ।


कोशिश कीजिये नियमित आ सके

----------


## DIWANA DON

> कोशिश कीजिये नियमित आ सके



जी हाँ । कोशिश करूंगा ।

----------


## anita

> जी हाँ । कोशिश करूंगा ।


धन्यवाद जी ......................

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन दोस्तों । एक बार फिर *मैं*, आपके साथ , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल का हिस्सा बना हूँ ।

----------


## mangal

> नमन दोस्तों । एक बार फिर *मैं*, आपके साथ , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल का हिस्सा बना हूँ ।


"रंगीन" किधर से दीवाना डॉन जी ? बस सादी शादी सी महफ़िल है !!

----------


## ravi chacha

फोरम पर मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे

----------


## anita

> फोरम पर मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे


स्वागत है आपका रवि जी 

बहुत दिनों बाद दर्शन हुए आपके

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों। ...... हम तो रोज़ ही हाज़िर हो तय है।  ........... हमे तो कोई नहीं पूछ ता
 नमस्कार अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार दोस्तों। ...... हम तो रोज़ ही हाज़िर हो तय है।  ........... हमे तो कोई नहीं पूछ ता
>  नमस्कार अनीता जी




नमस्कार पाठक जी 

कैसे है आप ?

यहाँ लिखा मिले या न मिले पर आपको हम हमेशा याद करते

----------


## ks patak

> नमस्कार पाठक जी 
> 
> कैसे है आप ?
> 
> यहाँ लिखा मिले या न मिले पर आपको हम हमेशा याद करते


हार्दिक धन्यवाद अनीता जी याद कर ने के लिए

----------


## anita

> हार्दिक धन्यवाद अनीता जी याद कर ने के लिए



आपका हमेशा स्वागत है

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।

----------


## anita

> मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।



स्वागत है कमल जी आपका

----------


## ks patak

> आपका हमेशा स्वागत है





> मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।





> स्वागत है कमल जी आपका


अनीता जी आप की उपास्थि का इंतज़ार रहता है

----------


## ks patak

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी आप की उपास्थि का इंतज़ार रहता है




दिन में मेरी उपस्थिति थोड़ी मुश्किल हो गयी है 

मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन होती हु तो कुछ लिख नहीं पाती हु हिंदी में 

बस देखती रहती हु की क्या हो रहा है

----------


## ks patak

> दिन में मेरी उपस्थिति थोड़ी मुश्किल हो गयी है 
> 
> मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन होती हु तो कुछ लिख नहीं पाती हु हिंदी में 
> 
> बस देखती रहती हु की क्या हो रहा है


आप का देख ले ना ही काफी है अनीता जी

----------


## dev b

सभी दोस्तों को नमस्कार

----------


## dev b

_फोरम पर मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे 						_

----------


## garima

नमस्ते देव जी

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।

----------


## anita

स्वागत है रवि जी

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## anita

मैं भी उपस्थित हु

----------


## dev b

नमस्ते जी_फोरम पर मेरी उपस्थिति दर्ज करे 						_ 


> नमस्ते देव जी

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## anita

दो दिनों की अनुपस्थिति के पश्चात आज मैं फिर से उपस्थित हु

----------


## ks patak

> दो दिनों की अनुपस्थिति के पश्चात आज मैं फिर से उपस्थित हु


नमस्कार अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता जी


नमस्कार पाठक साहब

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## ks patak

जय हिन्द मित्रो

----------


## Varun.

jai hindi aaj pahla din hai

----------


## garima

नमस्ते फ्रेंड्स

----------


## ks patak

नमस्ते गरिमा जी

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु दोस्तों मैं भी

----------


## garima

> नमस्ते गरिमा जी



नमस्ते पाठक जी

----------


## shriram

जय श्री राम जी

----------


## Varun.

आज ३ रा दिन है हमारा और गरिमा जी के सहायता से हम हिंदी में लिखना भी सिख गए है उनका धन्यवाद

----------


## garima

> आज ३ रा दिन है हमारा और गरिमा जी के सहायता से हम हिंदी में लिखना भी सिख गए है उनका धन्यवाद



सदस्यों की हेल्प करना हमारा काम है
धन्यवाद न कहे।
बस डेली मंच पे आये।

----------


## garima

> आज ३ रा दिन है हमारा और गरिमा जी के सहायता से हम हिंदी में लिखना भी सिख गए है उनका धन्यवाद



सदस्यों की हेल्प करना हमारा काम है
धन्यवाद न कहे।
बस डेली मंच पे आये।

----------


## garima

नमस्ते फ्रैंड्स

----------


## Varun.

> सदस्यों की हेल्प करना हमारा काम है
> धन्यवाद न कहे।
> बस डेली मंच पे आये।



जी कोशिश करेंगे आज भी हम उपस्थित है

----------


## garima

नमस्ते फ्रेंड्स

----------


## Varun.

नमस्कार               .

----------


## anita

आज मैं भी दिन में उपस्थित हु मित्रो

----------


## Varun.

नमस्ते                           .

----------


## anita

उपस्थित हु मैं....................

----------


## Varun.

.

नमस्कारम

----------


## shubham kangda

Mukhe samsung android phone ke sensir kese dekhu

----------


## garima

> Mukhe samsung android phone ke sensir kese dekhu



क्या आप हमे देख नहीं प् रहे

----------


## ks patak

​नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## anita

> ​नमस्कार दोस्तों



नमस्कार पाठक जी 

कैसे है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

> नमस्कार पाठक जी 
> 
> कैसे है आप ?


नमस्कार अनीता जी हम बिलकुल ठीक है जानकारी के लिए दिल से धन्यवाद दोस्त। .... आप क्या सी है

----------


## yaarhaina

नमस्कार पाठक जी। क्यसय  से है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

नमस्ते सोनिआ जी हम तो ठीक है आप को मिल कर और भी मस्त हो गए है दोस्त

----------


## ravi chacha

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आपके सभी के साथ आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ.

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों हम भी हाजिर है

----------


## RUDRA

नमस्कार दोस्तोंमेरी उपस्धिति भी दर्ज किया जाय

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार दोस्तोंमेरी उपस्धिति भी दर्ज किया जाय



मंच पे आपका स्वागत है मित्र

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## ravi chacha

नमस्कार आज की उपस्धिति  दर्ज किया जाय

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार आज की उपस्धिति  दर्ज किया जाय



स्वागत है रवि जी मंच पे आपका 

आजकल नियमित नहीं आ रहे है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों​

----------


## ravi chacha

नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आपके सभी के साथ आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ.

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार दोस्तों , मैं आपके सभी के साथ आज फिर से हाजिर हूँ.



स्वागत है आपका

----------


## Krishna

> नमस्कार दोस्तों​



नमस्कार जी सभी को .......... || 
कैसे हो भिया ?

----------


## Krishna

क्या फोरम पर एक पुराणी फिल्मो का सूत्र है ?? जो लिंक देता हो  ... |

----------


## anita

> क्या फोरम पर एक पुराणी फिल्मो का सूत्र है ?? जो लिंक देता हो  ... |




नहीं है,

आप बना रहे हो क्या ऐसा सूत्र ?
या आपको कोई पुरानी मूवी देखनी है ?

----------


## Krishna

> नहीं है,
> 
> आप बना रहे हो क्या ऐसा सूत्र ?
> या आपको कोई पुरानी मूवी देखनी है ?


पिछले कई दिनों से मैं बहुत फ़िल्में देख चुका हूँ ..  जैसे बैजू बाबरा सरस्वती चंद्र गुमराह आदि ... | इन को मैं अपनी माता जी के साथ बैठ कर देख सकता हू | 

तो सोचा यहाँ कुछ मिल जाए | बस पूँछ रहा था |

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## DIWANA DON

मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।


हाजरी तो अनीता जी लगा ही लेगी ।

----------


## anita

> मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।
> 
> 
> हाजरी तो अनीता जी लगा ही लेगी ।



जी बिलकुल स्वागत है आपका 

बहुत दिनों बाद याद आई मंच की

----------


## ks patak

> मैं आज कई दिनों बाद उपस्थित हुआ हूँ।
> 
> 
> हाजरी तो अनीता जी लगा ही लेगी ।





> जी बिलकुल स्वागत है आपका 
> 
> बहुत दिनों बाद याद आई मंच की



नमस्कार
 दीवाना दोस्त... अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार
>  दीवाना दोस्त... अनीता जी



स्वागत है पाठक जी 

कैसे है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

> स्वागत है पाठक जी 
> 
> कैसे है आप ?



नमस्कार अनीता जी हम तो एक दम ठीक है आप क्यासी है

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता जी हम तो एक दम ठीक है आप क्यासी है




मैं हमेशा की तरह अच्छी हु

----------


## ks patak

अच्छे तो हम भी है अनीता जी पर हमेशा आप को याद कर तय है

----------


## DIWANA DON

सबको प्यारा प्यारा सा नमन ।

आज की उपस्थिति तो लगाओ कोई ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

अनीता कहाँ हो आप ? आज की हाजरी लगाओ ।

----------


## ks patak

> सबको प्यारा प्यारा सा नमन ।
> 
> आज की उपस्थिति तो लगाओ कोई ।



स्वागत है दीवाना दोस्त... अनीता जी की तरफ से भी और हमारी तरफ से भी 



> अनीता कहाँ हो आप ? आज की हाजरी लगाओ ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है दीवाना दोस्त... अनीता जी की तरफ से भी और हमारी तरफ से भी




_धन्यवाद मित्र । बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद । दिल से ।_

----------


## anita

आप सभी का स्वागत है

----------


## DIWANA DON

> आप सभी का स्वागत है




आइये आपका इन्तजार था ।

अब खत्म हुआ ।

----------


## anita

> आइये आपका इन्तजार था ।
> 
> अब खत्म हुआ ।




जी इंतज़ार तो आपका भी रहता है 

आप आते ही नहीं 

चौपाल पे आइये

----------


## DIWANA DON

> जी इंतज़ार तो आपका भी रहता है 
> 
> आप आते ही नहीं 
> 
> चौपाल पे आइये




आपका आदेश सरआँखो पर

----------


## ks patak

namaskar dosto

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज फिर मैं आप सब के साथ दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में साथ हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> आज फिर मैं आप सब के साथ दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में साथ हूँ ।



स्वागत है आपका ?

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है आपका ?




धन्यवाद …..........

----------


## ks patak

रंगीन महफ़िल मे होम भी हाज़िर है दोस्तों

----------


## anita

> रंगीन महफ़िल मे होम भी हाज़िर है दोस्तों



स्वागत है जी आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ ।*

----------


## anita

> *दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में , मैं एक बार फिर आपके साथ हूँ ।*



स्वागत है आपका भी

----------


## DIWANA DON

> स्वागत है आपका भी



यह भी एक अदा है ।

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्त

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज एक बार फिर मैं , दोस्तों की इस रंगीन महफ़िल में हाजिर हूँ ।

----------


## nitin1984

हमारी उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाए!

----------


## anita

> हमारी उपस्थिति दर्ज की जाए!



स्वागत है आपका

----------


## DIWANA DON

ये लो जी , स्वागत करने के लिए अनीता जी है । 


इस महफ़िल में मेरी भी हाजरी लगा दो ।

----------


## ks patak

हम हाज़िर है दोस्तों

----------


## ks patak

hum aj bhi hazir hai dosto

----------


## anita

> hum aj bhi hazir hai dosto



स्वागत है आपका पाठक साहब

----------


## DIWANA DON

दोस्तों की इस महफ़िल में हाजिर हूँ ।

----------


## anita

> दोस्तों की इस महफ़िल में हाजिर हूँ ।



स्वागत है आपका

----------


## ks patak

namaskar dosto

----------


## DIWANA DON

आज फिर हाजिर हूँ ।

----------


## anita

आप सबका स्वागत है मंच पे

----------


## ks patak

महफ़िल मई हमे भी हाज़िर रह ने का मौका डे

----------


## DIWANA DON

नमन वन्दे दोस्तों , दिल से

----------


## anita

> नमन वन्दे दोस्तों , दिल से



नमस्कार जी 

कैसे है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दीवाना दोस्त , अनीता जी, क्यसय है आप सभी दोस्त

----------


## ks patak

namaskar dosto

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम ..........

----------


## ks patak

नमस्कार दोस्तों

----------


## ks patak

*hello friends*

----------


## nitin1984

नमस्कार मित्रों

----------


## ks patak

हाई दोस्तों क्यासा और क्या चल रहा है

----------


## anita

> हाई दोस्तों क्यासा और क्या चल रहा है



नमस्कार पाठक साहब 

कैसे है आप ?

----------


## ks patak

> नमस्कार पाठक साहब 
> 
> कैसे है आप ?


नमस्कार अनीता जी आज तो बहुत दिन बाद नज़र आए रही है

----------


## anita

> नमस्कार अनीता जी आज तो बहुत दिन बाद नज़र आए रही है



नहीं जी मैं तो रोज ही आती हु बस इस सूत्र पे कल ही आई थी

----------


## ks patak

> नहीं जी मैं तो रोज ही आती हु बस इस सूत्र पे कल ही आई थी



क्यों  हम से नाराज़ है क्या ???

----------


## anita

> क्यों  हम से नाराज़ है क्या ???



नहीं जी मैं आप लोगो से कैसे नाराज़ हो सकती हु

----------


## ks patak

> नहीं जी मैं आप लोगो से कैसे नाराज़ हो सकती हु


हमारी बात सुने और जवाब देने के लिए दिल से  धन्यवाद अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> हमारी बात सुने और जवाब देने के लिए दिल से  धन्यवाद अनीता जी



आपका स्वागत है

----------


## ks patak

> आपका स्वागत है


 :India: 

.........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

..................................................................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////.............................

----------


## Loka

मैं उपस्थित हूँ

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी उपस्थित हु

----------


## anita

> मैं भी उपस्थित हु



स्वागत है आपका रवि जी 

बहुत दिनों बाद आये है आप मंच पे

----------


## ks patak

> स्वागत है आपका रवि जी 
> 
> बहुत दिनों बाद आये है आप मंच पे





नमस्कार अनीता जी आप भी बहुत दिन बाद आई है

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////////

----------


## anita

> ///////////////////////



कैसे है पाठक जी 

आप इस समय?
अब दिन में नहीं आते है आप ?

----------


## Ranveer

सलाम दोस्तों 
इन्टरनेट पर घूमते घूमते आज सोचा फोरम पर भी नज़र डालूं . 
फोरम का माहोल बदला है .... अंदाज़ बदला है ...पर हम तो वही हैं 
उपस्थित हूँ आज ......

----------


## ks patak

> कैसे है पाठक जी 
> 
> आप इस समय?
> अब दिन में नहीं आते है आप ?


*नमस्कार अनीता जी बस अ से ही कुछ समय ने बदल दिए और कुछ लोगो ने* 

*खर हमारी छोडिए आप कयसि है ?*

----------


## anita

> *नमस्कार अनीता जी बस अ से ही कुछ समय ने बदल दिए और कुछ लोगो ने* 
> 
> *खर हमारी छोडिए आप कयसि है ?*





हमेशा की तरह अच्छी 

आप बताइए आप कैसे है ?

----------


## ks patak

> हमेशा की तरह अच्छी 
> 
> आप बताइए आप कैसे है ?


हम भी बहुत अच्छे है और गर्मी का मज़ा ले रहे है

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .................................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .........

----------


## MALLIKA

काफी दिनों से फोरम की याद आ रही थी सोचा आज वक़्त निकाल कर 


फोरम पर समय बिताऊ !


 सो मै   आज उपस्थित हु !

----------


## pkpasi

> काफी दिनों से फोरम की याद आ रही थी सोचा आज वक़्त निकाल कर फोरम पर समय बिताऊ ! सो मै   आज उपस्थित हु !


आपका स्वागत मल्लिका जी

----------


## uttarakhandi

मल्लिका जी, अब आई हैं तो रुक ही जाइये यहाँ ।सब आपको यद् करते हैं।

----------


## ks patak

> काफी दिनों से फोरम की याद आ रही थी सोचा आज वक़्त निकाल कर 
> 
> 
> फोरम पर समय बिताऊ !
> 
> 
>  सो मै   आज उपस्थित हु !


नवाबो के शहरो की मलिका जी अाप का स्वागत है बहुत-बहुत दिन बाद याद अाई पार् चलो अच्छा है याद तो अाई

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ..............hello friends

----------


## uttarakhandi

नमस्कार patak जी,

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

सदस्य कैसे बना जाता है इस के बारेमें जरा मुजे बताईगा।

----------


## anita

> सदस्य कैसे बना जाता है इस के बारेमें जरा मुजे बताईगा।



यदि आप पदवी के विषय में पूछ रहे है तो जैसे जैसे आपकी प्रविष्ठिया बढती जाएगी; वैसे ही आपकी पदवी बदलती जाएगी

----------


## ks patak

> नमस्कार patak जी,


namaskar uttarakhandi jee

----------


## uttarakhandi

नमस्कार , 

पाठक जी,

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम
uttarakhandi jee

----------


## Loka

जय श्री राम, स्वागत है आपका मंच पर

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जो सदस्य करना चाहे क्या ईस मंच पर लाईव बाते हो सकती है कीसी एक वक्त जीसके सहारे हम अपने विचार आदान-प्रदान कर सकते है। क्या आप एसी व्यवस्था कर सकते है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

अजय जी, चौपाल इसी लिए है। आपका वहां स्वागत है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

उत्तराखंडजी आपका शुभ नाम क्या है।

----------


## uttarakhandi

मित्र अजय जी,
फोरम के नियमो के अनुसार वास्तविक नाम प्रकट करना वर्जित है।

----------


## anita

o teri ki

ye niyam 2009 me maine kyo na pdha

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

तो क्या ये नियम अभी है।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

कोई बात नही उत्तराखंडीजी मे तो एसे ही पुछना चाहता था।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम
अनीतजी।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*माफ कीजीयेगा अनीतजी नही आनीताजी।
*

----------


## anita

नमस्कार अजय जी 

कैसे है आप ?

चौपाल पे आ जाइये

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम
माफ कीजीयेगा अनीताजी चौपाल यानी क्या, मेरी हिन्दी अच्छी नही है।

----------


## ks patak

namaskar dosto ..........................

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम..........

----------


## vishal

जय श्री राम 
शुभ रात्रि

----------


## ks patak

> namaskar dosto ..........................





> जय श्री राम..........





> जय श्री राम 
> शुभ रात्रि


nmaskar dosto

----------


## r prasad

अर्से  बाद मंच पर आना हुआ,

----------


## anita

> अर्से  बाद मंच पर आना हुआ,



आपका स्वागत है 

आशा करती हु मंच पे नियमित आया करेंगे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## ks patak

namskar anita jee

----------


## anita

> namskar anita jee


नमस्कार पाठक जी 

कैसे है आप?

----------


## ks patak

> नमस्कार पाठक जी 
> 
> कैसे है आप?


hum to thik hi hai.......ap kaysi hai ?

----------


## anita

Humesha ki tarah acchi

----------


## bndu jain

अच्छा मंच है

----------


## anita

> अच्छा मंच है



स्वागत है आपका 

अच्छा लगा आपको हिंदी में लिखते हुए देख कर 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Anil Saini

नमस्ते
मेरा नाम अनिल है सन 2009 मे मैंने एक शेयर मार्केट कंपनी मे रिलेशनशिप मेनेजर की पोस्ट पे जोइनिंग करि लेकिन 5 महीने काम करने के बाद भी कंपनी ने मुझे सैलरी नही दी क्योकि मैंने टारगेट पूरे नही किये जिसकी वजह थी स्टाफ की कमी उसके बाद मैंने नौकरी के समय ही हेड ऑफिस मई सैलरी के लिए फ़ोन व ईमेल किये जिसका कोई संतूष्टि वाला जवाब नही मिला मैंने उसके बाद नौकरी छोड़ दी फिर कुछ समय बाद मैंने एक वकील के द्वारा एक नोटिस भेजा उसका भी कोई जवाब नही आया तो अब क्या कुछ हो सकता है जबकि जयपुर मे कंपनी का ऑफिस बंद हो गया है लेकिन कंपनी के मालिकों से बातचीत की पूरी कॉल रिकॉर्डिंग मेरे पास है साथ ही समय समय पर की गई मेल्स भी सुरक्षित है। ये कंपनी लिमिटेड कंपनी है जिसकी एक ब्रांच जयपुर मे भी थी जहाँ मै काम करता था इसका हेड ऑफिस कोचीन मे हे
मेरी मेलआई डी  aagdayemawer@gmail.com

----------


## Anil Saini

सभी ग्रुप मेंबर्स को मेरी तरफ से नमस्ते 
मेरा नाम अनिल अगदायमावर हे मै जयपुर से हु जो की राजस्थान में है।

----------


## anita

> सभी ग्रुप मेंबर्स को मेरी तरफ से नमस्ते 
> मेरा नाम अनिल अगदायमावर हे मै जयपुर से हु जो की राजस्थान में है।



नमस्कार जी 

स्वागत है मंच पे आपका

----------


## rathore

यहाँ आज ही आना हुआ, चलो अपना परिचय भी दे देते है। मैं बी.एड में हूँ, भौतिक विज्ञान में स्नातकोतर करना था मगर बेरोजगारी बी.एड में ले आई। साहित्य में अपने गुरु से प्रेरित हूँ जो स्वयं एक कवि, लेखक, सम्पादक है। कविता, उपन्यास, संस्कृत, गणित, कराटे में अत्यंत रूचि है। कंगाली का स्वप्न लिये हूँ क्योंकि मेरी चाहत हैं कि मेरा एक आवासीय निःशुल्क विद्यालय होगा जहाँ की शिक्षा में आधुनिक ज्ञानऔर संस्कृत का अनूठा मेल होगा और वो बच्चे स्वर्णिम भारत का निर्माण करेंगे जो रास्तों में अक्सर मिल जाते है कटोरा लिये पेट भरने की उम्मीद से..........

----------


## anita

> यहाँ आज ही आना हुआ, चलो अपना परिचय भी दे देते है। मैं बी.एड में हूँ, भौतिक विज्ञान में स्नातकोतर करना था मगर बेरोजगारी बी.एड में ले आई। साहित्य में अपने गुरु से प्रेरित हूँ जो स्वयं एक कवि, लेखक, सम्पादक है। कविता, उपन्यास, संस्कृत, गणित, कराटे में अत्यंत रूचि है। कंगाली का स्वप्न लिये हूँ क्योंकि मेरी चाहत हैं कि मेरा एक आवासीय निःशुल्क विद्यालय होगा जहाँ की शिक्षा में आधुनिक ज्ञानऔर संस्कृत का अनूठा मेल होगा और वो बच्चे स्वर्णिम भारत का निर्माण करेंगे जो रास्तों में अक्सर मिल जाते है कटोरा लिये पेट भरने की उम्मीद से..........



स्वागत है आपका 

आशा है मंच आपकी रुचियों से लाभान्वित होगा 

धन्यवाद

----------


## rathore

शुक्रिया हुकम।

----------


## Prajaakta

Yes Present.....

----------


## King_khan

हाज़िर हूँ !!!

----------


## Theeraz

Chopal kaha Hai

----------


## superidiotonline

> Chopal kaha Hai


यहाँ

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthr...1141&page=5153

----------


## ravi chacha

जय श्री राम.......

----------

